# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2022



## StormRic (1 Jun 2022 às 01:16)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jun 2022 às 01:16)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> inal da tarde no Miradouro do Vale de Lousa. Vento moderado de SW a fazer girar com velocidade as eólicas e a mover as nuvens baixas.



 espectacular vista! Esse miradouro é na área de serviço da A8, certo?
Avistam-se vários dos principais montes dos antigos vulcões, Monfirre, Montemuro, os vulcões da Malveira.
Na direcção oposta à da segunda cena situa-se, bem perto, o Cabeço de Montachique, um dos mais perfeitos cones vulcânicos da região.

Por aqui, Póvoa de Santa Iria, o último dia de Maio nada conseguiu acumular, apesar dos chuviscos e alguma chuva fraca. Anteontem, *0,5 mm*.
Termina o mês com 1,0 mm ! 
O ano de 2022 vai com cerca de 114 mm. Não admira que os terrenos estejam duros como pedra, nem rachados sequer pois isso aconteceria se tivessem alguma vez ficado saturados ou próximo disso. A vegetação rasteira apressou-se a florir e já está a secar. As gramíneas secaram já completamente.

Vialonga só acumulou anteontem, 1,0 mm; Maio com 2,3 mm em 4 dias de chuva; ano segue com cerca de 170 mm, menos mal, mas as cascatas da Mata Paraíso nunca mais tiveram caudal à vista.

Meteo Santa Iria, os acumulados destes dias, de Maio e de 2022 são, respectivamente: 0,5 mm, 1,9 mm e cerca de 112 mm.


Neste momento está a chover fraco, já molha, pelo menos. Que venha um mês de Junho ameno e húmido q.b.
A máxima de ontem foi *21,5ºC*.

Estão 19,4ºC e 71% neste momento. O vento mantém-se de Sul fraco a moderado, 10 a 20 Km/h.


----------



## Aine (1 Jun 2022 às 11:40)

Bom dia,

começou agora a chover... não há vento.

Afinal há vento.


----------



## miguel (1 Jun 2022 às 11:54)

Aqui de madrugada choveu 1,2mm, de resto dia de sol algum vento e ameno... 21ºC


----------



## david 6 (1 Jun 2022 às 11:54)

*1.2mm*, ali ao lado em Coruche caiu 0...
neste momento abertas e muito vento


----------



## RStorm (1 Jun 2022 às 12:02)

Bom dia

Vá lá, esta noite tive alguma chuva de jeito, até se ouviu bem o barulhinho  
A estação Clima AML registou *3 mm*, parece-me corresponder àquilo que assisti, mas o valor aparece distribuído ao longo da tabela, o que acho estranho 

Por agora, céu a carregar novamente com a aproximação da linha, após uma manhã de boas abertas.
O vento sopra moderado de SW com rajadas.

E com tudo isto, damos início ao verão meteorológico.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jun 2022 às 13:11)

Belo chuvisco pela noite, acumulados na ordem de 1 mm, 3,6 mm o máximo no topo da Carregueira onde passou o eco amarelo agora.

Frente com direção SW-NE, fiquei na zona de quebra da mesma, nem uma pinga. Estação CLIMA.AML de Algueirão conseguiu *9,6 mm! *

Amadora com 0 mm**Até a de Cascais, tudo ao lado...

Edit: Esqueci-me que era Junho, se os mods conseguirem passar as mensagens agradecia.


----------



## Thomar (1 Jun 2022 às 13:53)

Está a chover!


----------



## RStorm (1 Jun 2022 às 14:02)

Já chove por aqui, fraca e tocada a vento.

Edit: Chove bem!


----------



## miguel (1 Jun 2022 às 14:07)

Aqui nada de chuva, segue o vento moderado com 20,7ºC


----------



## RStorm (1 Jun 2022 às 14:21)

Já parou, foi uma chuvada curta e rápida, mas o suficiente para criar boas poças


----------



## Serrano (1 Jun 2022 às 14:46)

Já esteve a chover no Barreiro, mas durante pouco tempo, com o termómetro a marcar 21.5°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (1 Jun 2022 às 14:54)

aqui cai uns pingos agora dessa última linha que se vem a desfazer, o "melhor" (que é mau na mesma) vai a passar de raspão a oeste


----------



## StormRic (1 Jun 2022 às 15:24)

Finalmente a situação está a produzir acumulados importantes, embora isolados.
Terá sido preciso chegar a Junho?

Estes foram os acumulados ontem e anteontem, últimos dois dias de Maio:








Mas hoje há acumulados horários que superam aqueles totais diários.
Exemplos:
Setúbal: 1,6 mm à 1:00 utc
*Rio Maior: 5,1 m*m às 2:00
S.Pedro de Moel: 1,2 mm às 3:00
Santarém: 2,3 mm às 4:00 e às 5:00
*Figueira da Foz: 3,4 mm* às 4:00
Leiria e Tomar: 1,1 mm às 4:00
*Praia de Mira: 6,7 mm* às 4:00
*Cantanhede: 9,4 mm* às 5:00
*Coimbra (Bencanta): 4,1 mm* às 5:00
*Soure: 3,6 mm* às 5:00
Cabo Raso: 3,3 mm às 11:00
Cabo da Roca: 2,0 mm às 11:00
Colares: 2,4 mm às 11:00

Entretanto, realce-se que já houve linhas de actividade, que pareciam quase dissipadas após a entrada durante a madrugada, mas que se reactivaram já perto da fronteira Leste, produzindo células fortes e originando acumulados horários superiores a 10 mm, em estações da Região Sul e da Região Interior Norte e Centro.
Por exemplo: 9,7 mm em Beja às 8:00; 12,1 mm em Portalegre às 9:00; 12,8 mm em Zebreira às 11:00; 12,7 mm em Vinhais às 11:00.
E até já choveu bem no litoral sotaventino.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (1 Jun 2022 às 19:22)

Célula em aprocimação e para estar a ganhar força.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (1 Jun 2022 às 19:33)

Acaba de se ouvir um trovão.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (1 Jun 2022 às 19:37)

Chuva forte com pingas gordas.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jun 2022 às 19:41)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Belo chuvisco pela noite, acumulados na ordem de 1 mm, 3,6 mm o máximo no topo da Carregueira onde passou o eco amarelo agora.
> 
> Frente com direção SW-NE, fiquei na zona de quebra da mesma, nem uma pinga. Estação CLIMA.AML de Algueirão conseguiu *9,6 mm! *
> 
> ...



Tenho 15 mm aqui, estive fora mas familiares contaram-me que foi grande chuvada.
Vi agora mesmo grandes poças em Alcabideche.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jun 2022 às 20:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tenho 15 mm aqui, estive fora mas familiares contaram-me que foi grande chuvada.
> Vi agora mesmo grandes poças em Alcabideche.


Sim eu vi no radar que apanhou essa zona em cheio. Mas a estação da clima.aml nem por isso.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jun 2022 às 23:01)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Sim eu vi no radar que apanhou essa zona em cheio. Mas a estação da clima.aml nem por isso.


Essa estação fica afastada de Cascais.
A estação da marina de Cascais também registou 15 mm.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jun 2022 às 23:03)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Acaba de se ouvir um trovão.





Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Chuva forte com pingas gordas.



a única trovoada na Região Litoral Centro hoje, e uma célula forte isolada!








As descargas foram às 19h33 e 19h34:


----------



## StormRic (1 Jun 2022 às 23:29)

Rafa111 disse:


> Céu limpo com poucos nuvens, excepto quando fui ao sotão e avistei esta pequena grande célula para os lados de Coimbra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 a única foto de uma célula hoje, e ainda por cima a que teve a única trovoada da RLC.


----------



## Geopower (2 Jun 2022 às 09:49)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu nublado com abertas. Vento moderado de Sul. 
Panorâmica a SW-W a partir da Ponte 15 de Abril:


----------



## dvieira (2 Jun 2022 às 10:26)

Chove forte agora por aqui.


----------



## miguel (2 Jun 2022 às 10:41)

Boas
Segunda madrugada de pingos, esta deixou uns incríveis 0,6mm o dia segue com sol e nuvens com 20,4ºC


----------



## david 6 (2 Jun 2022 às 11:58)

0.8mm, ali ao lado Coruche com quase 6mm


----------



## Aine (2 Jun 2022 às 12:56)

Depois de um a soalheira, caiu agora um aguaceiro forte...


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Jun 2022 às 13:20)

Que linha finissima a atravessar Lisboa


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Jun 2022 às 13:21)

Aguaceiro moderado a forte neste momento.


----------



## Pisfip (2 Jun 2022 às 15:40)

Boa tarde a todos,

O mês de Maio terminou com os seguintes dados e extremos:
Acumulado de: 6.9mm
Temp. Máx. - 34.6º
Temp. Mín. 7.8º
Resumindo foi um mês quente e seco. Total de 19 dias foram registadas máximas iguais ou superiores a 25.0º


Atualmente, seguimos com céu muito nublado e teima em não chover. Estão 23.3º.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Jun 2022 às 16:58)

Boa tarde,
Finalmente, alguma chuvinha! Ontem caíram 1,8 mm por aqui, o primeiro acumulado "de jeito" em várias semanas - e em junho! O dia foi de céu maioritariamente nublado, com algumas abertas durante a tarde. A tarde também foi acompanhada de rajadas de vento bem fortes, de sudoeste. 
Hoje o vento continuou fresquinho e forte, apesar dum amanhecer calmo e soalheiro, e voltou a chover no final da manhã. De facto, choveu bem - a estação meteorológica amadora do Vale de Cavala acumulou 3,1 mm.  Um pouco mais a sul, na Herdade da Aroeira, o acumulado foi nulo, o que diz muito do facto de estes eventos serem geralmente localizados. Estão 20,6ºC neste momento, com o céu pouco nublado.


----------



## StormRic (2 Jun 2022 às 17:52)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> rajadas de vento bem fortes, de norte



 "de norte", tens a certeza? Que estação é essa? Se o registo é correcto então o anemómetro está muito mal posicionado, em lugar com obstáculos.

---

Ontem foi realmente um dia de lotaria da precipitação, locais a zero e outros que receberam acumulados quase até 20 mm. Hoje continua o mesmo regime, os aguaceiros são muito espaçados e esparsos, mas não deixam de ser intensos. Sorte das estações que estão no seu trajecto e durante os curtos períodos de actividade mais intensa dessa células.







Inserido no panorama geral do continente, vemos que a RLC teve um regime próprio de fluxo de sul/sudoeste com a precipitação a enfraquecer para o interior mas sem apanhar a zona mesmo mais interior, já perto da fronteira Leste. Esta corrente também é sensível à orografia e além do extremo sudoeste também quando os relevos começam a elevar-se, zonas de Coimbra e Sintra, por exemplo, e para norte/nordeste ou serras da Região Oeste, também os acumulados aumentam.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Jun 2022 às 19:46)

StormRic disse:


> "de norte", tens a certeza? Que estação é essa? Se o registo é correcto então o anemómetro está muito mal posicionado, em lugar com obstáculos.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Erro meu, são de sudoeste (obviamente).


----------



## StormRic (2 Jun 2022 às 21:39)

O filme do radar de Coruche mostra bem como a precipitação tem sido não generalizada, apenas pontualmente intensa e de curta duração:


----------



## Thomar (3 Jun 2022 às 08:36)

Bom dia!  Caiu um aguaceiro intenso, choveu moderado de uma forma geral.


----------



## Geopower (3 Jun 2022 às 09:35)

Bom dia. Início de manhã com períodos de céu muito nublado. Vento moderado de SW.
Registo de dois períodos de aguaceiros fracos entre as 08h e as 09h.


----------



## miguel (3 Jun 2022 às 09:55)

Boas
Mais um dia em que a chuva aqui é uma miragem, sigo com 0,0mm a única coisa boa desta depressão foi a temperatura mais baixa que de resto não adiantou de nada.
 Mínima 17,9ºC e agora estão 18,2ºC com muita palha e vento mais fraco que nos últimos dias.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Jun 2022 às 11:36)

Bom dia!
Mais um aguaceiro, chove moderado por aqui. 
*2,8 mm* acumulados.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Jun 2022 às 11:48)

Aguaceiro muito forte! Uau, não estava à espera.
*4,6 mm* acumulados.


----------



## RStorm (3 Jun 2022 às 12:08)

Bom dia

Tanto ontem como hoje têm-se apresentado frescos e parcialmente nublados, com boas abertas.
Alguns aguaceiros fracos, mas sem grande relevância. Apenas destaco um a meio da tarde de ontem, que foi localmente intenso na outra ponta da cidade.
O vento tem soprado em geral moderado de SW, em especial durante o período diurno


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2022 às 14:32)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> Mais um dia em que a chuva aqui é uma miragem, sigo com 0,0mm a única coisa boa desta depressão foi a temperatura mais baixa que de resto não adiantou de nada.
> Mínima 17,9ºC e agora estão 18,2ºC com muita palha e vento mais fraco que nos últimos dias.





TiagoLC disse:


> Aguaceiro muito forte! Uau, não estava à espera.
> *4,6 mm* acumulados.





RStorm disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Tanto ontem como hoje têm-se apresentado frescos e parcialmente nublados, com boas abertas.
> Alguns aguaceiros fracos, mas sem grande relevância. Apenas destaco um a meio da tarde de ontem, que foi localmente intenso na outra ponta da cidade.
> O vento tem soprado em geral moderado de SW, em especial durante o período diurno



A península de Setúbal, com excepção da sua área noroeste, tem ficado ao lado deste cortejo de células de SSO. Desta vez as células aparecem quase do nada que provém do oceano e ganham força ao entrarem em terre e progredirem para Norte/NNE:






No entanto os acumulados são relativamente escassos e dispersos, as células passam muito depressa e parece que nas malhas da rede IPMA. Algumas outras estações têm valores mais significativos.






Na rede WU, valores até >16 mm, efeito da Serra de Sintra:






Na rede AML:
Amadora: 5,8 mm
Mafra: 4,2 mm
Oeiras: 2,6 mm
VFXira: 3,2 mm


----------



## miguel (3 Jun 2022 às 14:39)

Aqui é outro pais, sol e mais sol, esta semana acaba com 1,8mm no total dos quais não vi nem uma gota porque foi de madrugada...
O dia segue ventoso com temperatura de 20,8ºC


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2022 às 14:45)

Figueira da Foz tem sido um dos locais ao longo da costa Oeste que teve a sorte, recentemente, de receber a passagem regular das células já na sua fase madura, com ecos amarelos ou laranja.
Exemplo há 15 minutos:





Nas horas anteriores:


----------



## AnDré (3 Jun 2022 às 14:55)

Em Caneças vou com 3,0mm hoje.
6,0mm este mês.

17,3ºC e vento moderado de sul.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2022 às 14:57)

Esta linha de células, intervalada, parece ser o que resta da frente oclusa, praticamente em dissipação mas ainda recolhendo os restos e concentrando-os nesta instabilidade:


----------



## Vitor TT (3 Jun 2022 às 16:25)

Ontem, numa caminhada que fiz pelas encostas/falésias da Arrábida, de Sesimbra em direcção ao Espichel ( não todo ), fui "brindado" com este cenário, na rara possibilidade de ter rede por estes lados, ainda vi pelo radar o que vinha ai e para onde se deslocava, e claro inevitavelmente lá nos acertou, sem abrigos e sem protecção, foi um pequeno arbusto que nos protegeu da chuva, que acabou por não ser nada de especial,
o meu maior receio era se traria trovoada, mas neste caso felizmente não


----------



## Thomar (3 Jun 2022 às 17:30)

Aguaceiro muito fraquinho por aqui, mas o suficiente para molhar a roupa no estendal que estava quase seca.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jun 2022 às 20:02)

Estação que acompanho com 14 mm, uau. Junho está feito 

Estações no topo da Carregueira com 10 mm. Chove de novo agora.

Porque é que acho que Junho vai ser mais frio que Maio


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Jun 2022 às 20:37)

Boa noite.
Por aqui vamos com *5,1 mm* acumulados. Depois de uma pausa durante a tarde, volta a chover fraco neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2022 às 01:17)

Vitor TT disse:


> Ontem, numa caminhada que fiz pelas encostas/falésias da Arrábida, de Sesimbra em direcção ao Espichel ( não todo ), fui "brindado" com este cenário, na rara possibilidade de ter rede por estes lados, ainda vi pelo radar o que vinha ai e para onde se deslocava, e claro inevitavelmente lá nos acertou, sem abrigos e sem protecção, foi um pequeno arbusto que nos protegeu da chuva, que acabou por não ser nada de especial,
> o meu maior receio era se traria trovoada, mas neste caso felizmente não


Espectáculo! 

O registo do radar começou por ter eco amarelo  nessa célula, alguns minutos antes da hora nas fotos. Vinte minutos estava a chegar a Sesimbra:


----------



## remember (4 Jun 2022 às 01:35)

Boa noite,

impressionante o que caiu de chuva ontem pelo trabalho em Belas, vários períodos de aguaceiros que renderam 17 mm
Aqui por casa nada parecido 1.1 mm acumulados.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Jun 2022 às 04:31)

remember disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> impressionante o que caiu de chuva ontem pelo trabalho em Belas, vários períodos de aguaceiros que renderam 17 mm
> Aqui por casa nada parecido 1.1 mm acumulados.


Sim, já tenho Junho mais chuvoso que Maio lol


----------



## david 6 (4 Jun 2022 às 10:00)

aguaceiro aqui também


----------



## david 6 (4 Jun 2022 às 10:30)

mais forte agora


----------



## miguel (4 Jun 2022 às 11:01)

Aqui segue o fiasco nem uma gota 0,0mm
Mínima 16,8ºC e agora palha e 19,6ºC com vento fraco


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jun 2022 às 11:57)

Bom dia!
*3,8 mm* acumulados por aqui. Choveu bem durante a madrugada, lembro-me de ter acordado com o barulho.


----------



## Geopower (4 Jun 2022 às 13:01)

Bom dia! 
Início de manhã com registo de periodos de chuvisco/chuva fraca em Lisboa.
Neste momento a reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz. Céu pouco nublado
Vento fraco de SW.
Panorâmica a SW com céu limpo:





Vista a N-NE com nuvens no horizonte:


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2022 às 13:40)

remember disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> impressionante o que caiu de chuva ontem pelo trabalho em Belas, vários períodos de aguaceiros que renderam 17 mm
> Aqui por casa nada parecido 1.1 mm acumulados.



Nestas situações, quem olhasse apenas para a rede IPMA não fazia ideia alguma do que choveu em alguns locais:







miguel disse:


> Aqui segue o fiasco nem uma gota 0,0mm
> Mínima 16,8ºC e agora palha e 19,6ºC com vento fraco



Hoje, ao contrário de ontem, a precipitação está a ir para o interior, efeito da brisa marítima do quadrante Oeste, mas tudo para norte de... Setúbal:


----------



## david 6 (4 Jun 2022 às 15:32)

*2.4mm*


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (4 Jun 2022 às 16:18)

Chove torrencialmente por Coimbra com rajadas fortes.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Jun 2022 às 21:26)

Por aqui voltou o céu limpo agora, noite deverá ser fresca.


----------



## Geopower (4 Jun 2022 às 21:50)

A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz.
Final de dia com céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco de Nw.

Poente a oeste, 291°:


----------



## RStorm (4 Jun 2022 às 22:00)

Boa noite 

Hoje saiu-me a lotaria: manhã chuvosa com aguaceiros em geral fracos, por vezes com intensidade. Muito bom 

A tarde já foi bem diferente, com céu bem mais límpido e uma notória subida na temperatura. 

A partir de amanhã acaba o "bom" tempo


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jun 2022 às 18:54)

Cirrus voltaram para anunciar o bom tempo

Mínima de 14,1ºC

Nortada constante de Verão a partir de agora, muito dificilmente passo dos 25ºC nos próximos tempos


----------



## Geopower (5 Jun 2022 às 22:05)

Final de tarde com céu limpo na costa oeste Santa Cruz. Vento moderado de NW.
Registo do poente a oeste:





Berlengas bem visiveis a NW:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Jun 2022 às 22:17)

Boa noite,

Por aqui, os últimos dias foram acompanhados de céu pouco nublado, algum vento e uma espécie de "primavera tardia", com alguns chuviscos e temperaturas amenas durante o dia. De facto, na última semana já caiu mais precipitação que em todo o mês de maio - um total de 4,4 mm. 

Entretanto o tempo já começou a mudar hoje, com mais sol, menos vento e até alguns períodos de "calor" ao sol, tendo o dia de hoje tido uma máxima de 24,6ºC. Tirando quarta, a próxima semana promete o tempo tradicional de junho - sol, nortada e tempo quente durante o dia!


----------



## meko60 (6 Jun 2022 às 19:20)

Boa tarde.
Hoje já aqueceu um pouco aqui por Almada velha, tendo a máxima atingido os 38ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jun 2022 às 20:13)

meko60 disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Hoje já aqueceu um pouco aqui por Almada velha, tendo a máxima atingido os 38ºC.


Não será antes 28ºC? 
Por aqui também aqueceu mas a amiga nortada manteve-se constante o dia todo.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2022 às 00:27)

meko60 disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Hoje já aqueceu um pouco aqui por Almada velha, tendo a máxima atingido os 38ºC.



Terá sido 28ºC.
As duas estações WU mostram 26,7ºC e 27,3ºC de máxima, mas já estão na vertente Sul da cidade. Almada (AML) 27,1ºC.


----------



## meko60 (7 Jun 2022 às 11:25)

StormRic disse:


> Terá sido 28ºC.
> As duas estações WU mostram 26,7ºC e 27,3ºC de máxima, mas já estão na vertente Sul da cidade. Almada (AML) 27,1ºC.


Bom dia. Tens razão StormRic, foi erro meu a teclar. Foram 28,1ºC mais precisamente.


----------



## RStorm (7 Jun 2022 às 14:45)

Boa tarde 

Após estes dias frescos e com alguma chuva, chegou o típico padrão de Junho: sol, temperatura dentro da média e nortada durante a tarde. 

Amanhã teremos um descida de temperatura, para depois voltar a subir a pique.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jun 2022 às 09:27)

Bom dia,

Chuviscos em Caneças, mas sem acumular nada.
Mínima de 15,8ºC.
Por agora 17,2ºC e vento moderado de NO.


----------



## miguel (8 Jun 2022 às 09:36)

Boas
Aqui palha e algum calor a esta hora, estão 22,3ºC com vento nulo
Mínima 18,8ºC


----------



## N_Fig (8 Jun 2022 às 12:46)

Céu nublado pela Figueira, houve alguma chuva de madrugada


----------



## Candy (8 Jun 2022 às 14:11)

12h40 - Atouguia da Baleia, Peniche


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jun 2022 às 20:11)

Céu bem negro agora, parece que vai chover ?


----------



## RStorm (9 Jun 2022 às 18:19)

Boa tarde 

Depois de uma breve "pausa", hoje já se notou uma boa subida da temperatura, apesar de ontem não ter sido assim tão fresco e nublado como estava previsto. 

Pelo menos o fim de semana vai ser a doer, depois logo se verá


----------



## StormRic (9 Jun 2022 às 18:50)

A nortada com rajadas fortes aqui na zona alta da Póvoa de Santa Iria está a prever uma subida da temperatura para amanhã e dias seguintes. É clássica quando o anticiclone se estende pelo norte da Península, antes de uma situação de tempo quente.
Rajadas na ordem dos 40 a 50 Km/h. É pena não haver uma estação aqui mesmo no topo. Meteo Santa Iria não está tão elevada e proeminente; a Escola aqui perto também não tem situação favorável para registar este vento da crista dos montes, no entanto mostra rajadas até 37 Km/h.

A máxima nestas estações foi *29,5ºC* e *28,0ºC*, respectivamente; mínimas* 18,8ºC* e *19,1ºC* (esta última pouco fiável porque o registo tem lapsos). Mas a noite sentiu-se agradável, quase tropical.

Temperatura presente 25,7ºC e 24,4ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jun 2022 às 20:32)

Capacete da serra bem visível hoje. Nortada no seu melhor agora ao final do dia. Vila Fria a mostrar bem isso com vento médio de *42 km/h*!

Fiz o Jamor entre Carnaxide e a foz, estava com um caudal de Verão, alguns litros por segundo e muitos patos pelo meio. Praticamente coberto por vegetação em todo o percurso. A nortada escapa um bocado a este vale, sensação térmica era de uns 30ºC.












Belo dia para praia na Cruz Quebrada:


----------



## StormRic (9 Jun 2022 às 23:13)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Belo dia para praia na Cruz Quebrada:



 a sério? Onde é que está a praia?? 

21,1ºC e 20,6ºC, a noite a aguentar-se tropical, mas não acho que a madrugada também vá ser.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jun 2022 às 23:29)

StormRic disse:


> a sério? Onde é que está a praia??
> 
> 21,1ºC e 20,6ºC, a noite a aguentar-se tropical, mas não acho que a madrugada também vá ser.


Estava atrás de mim, mas com o sol a oeste a foto não é das melhores.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jun 2022 às 04:18)

E a temperatura máxima mais elevada de ontem, na rede de estações IPMA do continente, foi atinigida em... uma estação da Região Litoral Centro! E também nesta região figura a máxima mais baixa. Alvega e São Pedro de Moel com uns contrastantes 38,2ºC e 18,5ºC, quase 20ºC de diferença em cerca de 90 Km. 






Não houve noite tropical. Só duas estações do continente, no sotavento algarvio, tiveram mínimas > 20,0ºC.





Houve precipitação fraca na madrugada que chegou a acumular *0,2 mm* em Colares e Santa Cruz e 0,1 mm em Dunas de Mira.

Rajadas de Nortada e/ou Lestada a atingirem os valores mais elevados também de todo o continente, nos registos de Cabo Raso e Oeiras. E a propósito, a Costa do Sol (litoral da boca do Tejo até ao Cabo Raso) devia também chamar-se Costa do Vento (mas isso já não atraía tantos turistas e veraneantes):


----------



## Candy (10 Jun 2022 às 12:50)

Eu podia vir aqui dizer que estou a abafar com calor e tal, mas... Venham viver em Peniche. Só assim me irão compreender.


----------



## Mammatus (10 Jun 2022 às 13:13)

Candy disse:


> Eu podia vir aqui dizer que estou a abafar com calor e tal, mas... Venham viver em Peniche. Só assim me irão compreender. Ver anexo 1667



Boas pessoal,

@Candy eu tenho família em Peniche, sei bem o que a "casa gasta" . Sem dúvida um dos melhores sítios para se estar nos próximos dias.


Sigo com *32.6ºC*, vento fraco de E.

Como canta a outra: "'Tá bonito, tá"

agora a adaptação: "calor a bombar e da nortada nem sequer tenho sinal"  

E isto é só uma amostra do que aí vem.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Jun 2022 às 13:59)

Candy disse:


> Eu podia vir aqui dizer que estou a abafar com calor e tal, mas... Venham viver em Peniche. Só assim me irão compreender. Ver anexo 1667


A temperatura aí não difere muito ao longo do ano.


----------



## Thomar (10 Jun 2022 às 14:00)

Boas. por aqui temperatura média na zona Azeitão/Palmela a rondar os *+33,5ºC *
Algumas zonas a aproximarem-se dos *+35ºC*, amanhã vai ser pior, *+2ºC* na máxima, nesta zona amanhã poderão estar *+37/38ºC* de temperatura máxima, hoje deve chegar aos *+35/36ºC*


----------



## RStorm (10 Jun 2022 às 14:34)

Boa tarde

O dia segue bem quente, com céu limpo e temperaturas já acima dos *32°C* nos arredores, segundo a Clima AML.
Pequena brisa de W.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jun 2022 às 14:54)

*39,1ºC *em Alvega às 14h.


----------



## david 6 (10 Jun 2022 às 15:13)

36ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2022 às 15:15)

22 graus e nortada fortíssima.
Lá se vão as sardinhas pelo ar, típico.
Ontem e hoje tive rajadas de 90/100 km/h.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Jun 2022 às 15:25)

Boas. 
Por aqui está agradável, *28,0°C* e vento moderado de norte.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jun 2022 às 15:27)

joralentejano disse:


> *39,1ºC *em Alvega às 14h.


Primeira estação a ultrapassar os 40ºC este ano.

*40,4ºC* ás 15h. Contraste com o litoral bem vincado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jun 2022 às 18:11)

Para ultrapassar os 30ºC só antes de chegar a nortada, mas intensifica sempre pelas 13h.

Máxima de *27,7ºC*, Amadora não passou dos 28,7ºC.

Do CLIMA.AML a mais alta foi o _deserto_ da Quinta do Conde, com *35,2ºC*.

A cam da Praia de Carcavelos literalmente não pára de tremer


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2022 às 21:45)

Rajada de 96 km/h.
Hoje até desisti do treino de bike lol


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Jun 2022 às 22:16)

Boa noite pessoal, 

Por Azeitão máxima de 34.1°c , contudo passei a tarde  por São João dos Montes  ( Vila Franca de Xira) e estava super agradável com uma temperatura a rondar os 28°c , e com a nortada sempre presente  Cheguei a Azeitão agora e não mexe uma palha,  ainda 24.2°c  Amanhã e Domingo espero máximas bem acima dos 35°c , vamos ver!


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (10 Jun 2022 às 22:44)

Começam a aparecer nuvens de Sudeste...


----------



## remember (10 Jun 2022 às 22:44)

Boas pessoal,


O dia de hoje prometia, por volta do meio dia, uma hora, os termómetros já batiam nos 30/31°C entrou a nortada e a máxima ficou-se pelos 31,6°C. Humidade sempre nos 50% temperatura aparente na aplicação sempre nos 36/37°C

Bastante nortada ao fim do dia no parque ribeirinho da Póvoa, depois das 20h acalmou e o ambiente ficou mais calmo. Temperatura nos 22,2°C.

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (11 Jun 2022 às 00:30)

Boa noite

Máximas da Clima AML (horárias):

Montijo: *32,9°C*
Alcochete: *33,0°C *

Neste momento marca *23°C *e a noite segue tropical, mas sente-se uma ligeira brisa de NW que ainda consegue refrescar


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jun 2022 às 04:07)

RStorm disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Máximas da Clima AML (horárias):
> 
> ...


Consegues obter a absoluta, tens é de colocar a opção TempOutHi

Montijo: 33,2ºC
Alcochete: 33,1ºC


----------



## N_Fig (11 Jun 2022 às 04:32)

Estava prevista chuva? É que eu acabei agora de ir tirar à pressa a roupa que estava na corda a secar e até um relâmpago vi


----------



## StormRic (11 Jun 2022 às 04:35)

N_Fig disse:


> Estava prevista chuva? É que eu acabei agora de ir tirar à pressa a roupa que estava na corda a secar e até um relâmpago vi



Grande carga em cima da Figueira da Foz:


----------



## StormRic (11 Jun 2022 às 04:40)

StormRic disse:


> Sim, células bastante agressivas nasceram cerca das 3h00 (2:00 utc) no triângulo Figueira da Foz/Praia de Mira/Cantanhede, em movimento para NNE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A célula da Figueira nasceu cerca das 3h30 a SSO.

Há 15 minutos o aspecto era este, com novas torres a seguirem pela costa:


----------



## StormRic (11 Jun 2022 às 04:45)

N_Fig disse:


> Estava prevista chuva? É que eu acabei agora de ir tirar à pressa a roupa que estava na corda a secar e até um relâmpago vi



Nada disto estava previsto, mesmo a poucas horas. Andam os modelos e o IPMA "às aranhas" a tentar entender a situação ( e andamos nós).


----------



## StormRic (11 Jun 2022 às 04:51)

Ecos roxos na área da Figueira da Foz, movimento para NNE:


----------



## StormRic (11 Jun 2022 às 05:15)

Célula a intensificar-se, direcção Cantanhede. Não descarto que esta célula e outras anteriores mais a norte possam ter fenómenos extremos de vento.


----------



## RStorm (11 Jun 2022 às 08:19)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Consegues obter a absoluta, tens é de colocar a opção TempOutHi
> 
> Montijo: 33,2ºC
> Alcochete: 33,1ºC


Pois tens razão, não tinha reparado nessa parte, obrigado 
---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ----
Bom dia 

Primeira noite tropical do ano, as temperaturas nos arredores praticamente não desceram dos 20°C. 

Hoje promete ultrapassar dos 35°C, vamos lá ver.


----------



## Jorge_scp (11 Jun 2022 às 08:56)

Permitam-me um pequeno desabafo/ reflexão... a situação desta madrugada conseguiu de facto surpreender "tudo e todos", embora não me atreva a dizer que tenha sido 100% inesperada.

Efectivamente, analisando os parâmetros convectivos, havia bastante CAPE ainda esta madrugada, resultado de gradientes de temperatura bastante razoáveis acima dos 1000/1500 m de altitude.







Olhando para o tefigrama de Aveiro (em cima), também se observa um perfil razoavelmente húmido em praticamente todas as altitudes. A grande questão aqui é que nas camadas baixas existia uma inversão de temperatura, que à partida iria inibir a convecção.

Ora, a temperatura à superfície em todo o litoral centro, às 3 da manhã quando se iniciou a convecção, rondava os 17/18ºC. Aos 925hPa, estariam entre 24 a 26ºC:






Uma camada absolutamente estável, com temperaturas mais baixas (ar mais denso) na camada superficial.

Aqui no entanto, vemos que a zona onde a convenção se iniciou foi onde tínhamos, exactamente, uma humidade específica mais elevada, que pode ter sido a "chave" para o que aconteceu:






Realmente, este episódio mostra-nos o quão imprevisível pode ser a meteorologia, e quando pensamos que pouco há hoje em dia para nos surpreender, acontece. Para esta noite, nenhum meteorologista (ou muito poucos, quero acreditar) apostaria convictamente na formação de células intensas, em qualquer zona de Portugal Continental. Os modelos a mostrar 0% (ZERO) de probabilidade de qualquer precipitação, um perfil vertical com inversão de temperatura, durante a noite, e sem forçamento sinóptico evidente, com uma crista anticiclónica sobre nós (e não uma depressão em altitude típica das situações de instabilidade):






Durante o dia, ainda podemos justificar a convecção com aquecimento diurno, forçamento orográfico, linhas de convergência devido à brisa... agora de noite? Ainda por cima na zona do litoral, sem montanha? O que levou àqueles movimentos verticais? Alguma coisa que certamente os modelos não "apanharam"...

Esta é de tal maneira uma situação interessante, um caso de estudo, que ainda vou tentar perceber/informar-me melhor o que poderá ter ali acontecido. Sempre a aprender...


----------



## guimeixen (11 Jun 2022 às 09:59)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Permitam-me um pequeno desabafo/ reflexão... a situação desta madrugada conseguiu de facto surpreender "tudo e todos", embora não me atreva a dizer que tenha sido 100% inesperada.
> 
> Efectivamente, analisando os parâmetros convectivos, havia bastante CAPE ainda esta madrugada, resultado de gradientes de temperatura bastante razoáveis acima dos 1000/1500 m de altitude.
> 
> ...


Quanto ao post no tópico do litoral centro não diria que os modelos previam 0% de probabilidade de precipitação, eles já à alguns dias que colocavam esta possibilidade, GFS, Arpege e Arome por exemplo. Mas sim, por exemplo o Arpege não previa tanto para o litoral e até nas saídas mais antigas colocava mais no interior as manchas. Ontem já mostrava mais para o litoral, o mesmo com o Arome.

Exemplo do Arome e do Arpege. Estas são as runs da 00z e claro que quando saíram as trovoadas já estavam a acontecer, mas isto já vinha sendo mostrado pelos modelos.


----------



## guimeixen (11 Jun 2022 às 10:04)

guimeixen disse:


> Quanto ao post no tópico do litoral centro não diria que os modelos previam 0% de probabilidade de precipitação, eles já à alguns dias que colocavam esta possibilidade, GFS, Arpege e Arome por exemplo. Mas sim, por exemplo o Arpege não previa tanto para o litoral e até nas saídas mais antigas colocava mais no interior as manchas. Ontem já mostrava mais para o litoral, o mesmo com o Arome.
> 
> Exemplo do Arome e do Arpege. Estas são as runs da 00z e claro que quando saíram as trovoadas já estavam a acontecer, mas isto já vinha sendo mostrado pelos modelos.


Algum moderador pode apagar este post? Respondi sem querer. A mensagem já está no tópico do litoral norte.


----------



## meko60 (11 Jun 2022 às 13:09)

Bom dia.
Hoje registei a 1ª mínima do ano acima dos 20ºC, às 4:30h 21ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jun 2022 às 14:14)

Pela Terrugem, Sintra, o carro marca 25°C 

Serra ainda sem capacete, muita nortada por aqui. Céu muito sujo no horizonte.


----------



## Tufao André (11 Jun 2022 às 15:22)

Boa tarde,

Temos de volta os dias quentes de Junho, só não tão quentes devido à nortada que tem estado bastante activa!

Segundo as estações WU na Amadora, os registos de ontem e hoje mostram a temperatura máxima ligeiramente abaixo dos 30°C, a rondar os 28/29°C.
Aqui ao lado, em Lisboa, a conversa é outra e claramente são superados os 30°C...

Bastante vento de N/NW, especialmente durante as tardes e à noite, com rajadas entre os 40 e os 45 km/h. Uma beleza para refrescar a casa, já que a mínima ainda não é tropical (17/18°C)  

Apesar da temperatura não muito elevada, está particularmente mais abafado, pois a HR > 50%.


----------



## david 6 (11 Jun 2022 às 15:38)

36.5ºC


----------



## david 6 (11 Jun 2022 às 17:39)

máxima de *37ºC*


----------



## RStorm (11 Jun 2022 às 18:13)

Boa Tarde

Alvega novamente a liderar com *40,2ºC* às 16h UTC, incrível o potencial daquela zona 

Por aqui sigo com *30,8ºC*, já começou a descida com o aceleramento da nortada. A temperatura atingiu os *33,2ºC *de máxima, segundo a Clima AML. 
Céu esbranquiçado devido às poeiras.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jun 2022 às 19:04)

Alvega foi de certeza acima dos 41ºC de novo. 

Nortada por Sintra mais calma hoje, nota-se claramente. Praia das Maças pela tarde, ocupação razoável. Câmara de Sintra a falhar redondamente a época balnear, *praias de Sintra sem vigilância é um erro e dos grandes*. Ondulação estava ainda forte, quase ninguém na água. Praia Grande ainda pior para banhos...








Spoiler: Estação meteo mesmo à porta da praia



Parece-me que está offline, infelizmente.







Gradiente de ocidente  oriente de Lisboa:
23,9ºC de máxima em Algueirão. Por Belas chegou aos 27,4ºC, Amadora nos 29,1ºC. Lisboa aos 33ºC.


----------



## StormRic (12 Jun 2022 às 14:56)

Temperaturas e humidade arrasadoras hoje aqui pela zona da Póvoa e Santa Iria, o pior dia do ano até agora!

Neste momento:
Escola: *32,9ºC* com 35% de HR, vento fraco < 10 Km/h divagando pelo quadrante Sueste; a subir enquanto escrevo, *33,4ºC*.

Meteo Santa Iria: *36,1ºC *com *40%* !! 

Morgado de Vialonga (no vale): passou também pelos *36,0ºC* cerca das 13h40 (12:40 utc !), agora está em *33,6ºC* com *41%*

Uma hora atrás, na rede IPMA da RLC:





A brisa marítima não passa dos montes para cá mas a humidade entrou durante a noite e ficou:


----------



## david 6 (12 Jun 2022 às 15:50)

*38.2ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jun 2022 às 17:52)

Nortada bem quente e mais fraca.

Gradiente lisboeta de novo nas máximas:

26,3ºC em Algeirão.
29ºC por Belas.
30,6ºC na Amadora.
34ºC em Lisboa. (IPMA a prever 36ºC não sei bem porquê?)

Da rede CLIMA.AML, Setúbal consegue pela primeira vez ganhar, *37ºC* de máxima. Deve ter sido um belo dia nas praias da Arrábida.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Jun 2022 às 18:13)

Boa tarde, 
Os últimos dias têm sido extremamente quentes e com céu limpo a acompanhar. Tanto anteontem como ontem e hoje as temperaturas superaram largamente os 30ºC, tendo o dia mais quente sido sexta-feira (o dia no que também houve menos vento e neblina). A tal estação segue neste momento com 31,3ºC e aqui em casa estão 27,4ºC - um autêntico forno!  

Felizmente parece que as temperaturas vão diminuir um pouco durante a próxima semana (vá lá, as previsões do ECMWF foram alteradas e seguiram a tendência de outros modelos), mas temo que seja uma pausa pequena... o que vale é que até há a possibilidade de alguma instabilidade por estas bandas. A ver vamos!


----------



## RStorm (12 Jun 2022 às 20:34)

Boa tarde

Mais um dia tórrido, com agravamento das poeiras e nortada fraca a partir da tarde.

Extremos de hoje:

Alcochete: *19,2°C / 34,8°C *
Montijo: *20,2°C / 34,9°C *

Pelo menos até terça vamos ter que gramar com este calor. No entanto preve-se brisa de SW a partir de amanhã, o que poderá aliviar um pouco. Veremos como corre.

Entretanto os modelos apostam na aproximação da cut-off ao continente a partir do meio da semana, que assim seja


----------



## Pisfip (13 Jun 2022 às 13:52)

Boa tarde, 
Nova máxima do ano por aqui (por enquanto visto que hoje está favorável) estão 34,7.


----------



## Geopower (13 Jun 2022 às 13:55)

Boa tarde. Mais um dia quente em Lisboa. 
Vento mudou o rumo para sudoeste. Bastante abafado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jun 2022 às 16:16)

Hoje está horrível por aqui sem a nortada. Zonas sul da AML mais frescas com vento de SW, zonas nortes a falecer.

Primeira vez este mês a passar os 30, máxima de *31,2ºC* por Belas. Estável nos 30ºC agora. Algueirão nos 30ºC também, o gradiente está diferente hoje  @StormRic hoje não deve estar fácil por aí...

Notável com Leiria, Alcobaça, Torres Vedras já acima dos 32ºC. Zona interior de Coimbra a caminho dos 40ºC...


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jun 2022 às 17:33)

Boa tarde.
Muito abafado mesmo. HR bem alta hoje, de 70%. 
Volta nortada! Estás perdoada. 
De realçar também o céu poeirento...


----------



## david 6 (13 Jun 2022 às 18:08)

máxima um pouco mais baixa hoje, *37.9ºC*


----------



## Tufao André (13 Jun 2022 às 18:35)

Boa tarde,

Dia mais quente hoje por aqui, com *31,1°C *de máxima. Curiosamente, com a rotação do vento para SW e aumento da humidade, não foi um dia mais fresco como habitualmente... Até pelo contrário! 
Actuais 29,8°C ainda e 50% de HR 

Ar muito abafado, com a HR a não baixar dos 40% mesmo durante o dia. Céu mais poeirento.

A noite foi óptima, uns frescos *17,1°C* e muita humidade  
Ontem: 30,5°C/17,9°C


----------



## Geopower (13 Jun 2022 às 19:04)

A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz. Céu pouco nublado com alguma neblina no oceano. Grande diferença de temperatura para a AML. Estação IPMA do Aeródromo a marcar 19.8°C às 17.00h. Vento fraco de oeste.

Panorâmica a SW:


----------



## StormRic (13 Jun 2022 às 22:33)

Geopower disse:


> A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz. Céu pouco nublado com alguma neblina no oceano. Grande diferença de temperatura para a AML. Estação IPMA do Aeródromo a marcar 19.8°C às 17.00h. Vento fraco de oeste.
> 
> Panorâmica a SW:


Nessa bela foto já se vê a aproximação do nevoeiro/nuvens baixas que chegaram ainda antes do pôr do sol, pelo menos aqui a Almada e na margem norte.


----------



## Mammatus (13 Jun 2022 às 22:34)

Boas,

Que maravilha 






Máxima de *30.3ºC* por volta das 13h. A partir do meio da tarde conseguiu penetrar a brisa de W/SW e amenizou o ambiente.

A manhã foi muito abafada ainda com regime de lestada. Fui fazer uma corrida (para iniciar a recuperação da forma física ), pouco passava das 8h, e foi complicado. Parecia uma sauna. 

Extremos dos últimos dias:

6ªf - 10/06
*33.6ºC* / *20.0ºC*

Sábado - 11/06
*34.1ºC* / *20.4ºC*

Domingo - 12/06
*34.5ºC* / *20.3ºC*

A mínima será feita até à meia noite, e já não será tropical.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jun 2022 às 23:53)

De facto o vento de SW a refrescar o litoral todo até Coimbra, a partir de Aveiro para norte ainda acima dos 20ºC ups 

Máximas de amanhã no litoral vão ser interessantes, Lisboa a liderar com 32ºC, não sente tanta a influência do vento de SW.


----------



## RStorm (14 Jun 2022 às 00:43)

Boa noite 

O dia voltou a ser quente, mas bem mais soft com a chegada da brisa de SW, autêntico ar condicionado natural  
A partir da tarde, houve um aumento de nebulosidade e humidade. 

Montijo (dia 13): *18,4°C / 28,7°C*


----------



## AnDré (14 Jun 2022 às 01:29)

De volta ao fresco do litoral oeste.
Estão 16,4ºC neste momento em Caneças. Mas bom, pelo menos não está vento.


----------



## Tufao André (14 Jun 2022 às 01:39)

*17,8°C *apenas e muita nebulosidade baixa com neblina! Uma maravilha esta entrada de ar marítimo 
Vento fraco a nulo de oeste


----------



## StormRic (14 Jun 2022 às 01:40)

Aqui pela zona da Póvoa e Santa Iria, 19,0ºC, em descida muito lenta. HR nos 73%.
A máxima foi *33,9ºC* das 16h05 às 16h25. A mínima de ontem, 19,5ºC já é superior à mínima de hoje.

Ontem por esta hora estavam 21,5ºC com 62%.


----------



## david 6 (14 Jun 2022 às 01:50)

fui lá fora e também reparei que parece estar uma neblina ou nebulosidade baixa e com 90% humidade


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jun 2022 às 02:06)

Bem visivel no satélite MSG a nebulosidade baixa no oceano, parece não afetar o norte. Nuvens altas a movimentar-se a SW de Lisboa:







Also, Marrocos sobre tempestade?


----------



## StormRic (14 Jun 2022 às 04:41)

Ontem dia 13.
A Região Litoral Centro tem provavelmente as maiores diferenças térmicas entre estações na costa e no interior, é habitual especialmente durante o Verão.









O chuvisco ou nevoeiro costeiro chegou a acumular 0,1 mm em São Pedro de Moel e em Dunas de Mira.
Cabo Carvoeiro/Peniche com uma época de praia... característica , absolutamente impassível a esta "vaga de calor":


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jun 2022 às 08:21)

Bom dia.

Manhã fresca e húmida pela AML, uma lufada de ar fresco antes de isto aquecer novamente.

Por Alvalade:




IMG_20220614_080734 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_20220614_080727 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## AnDré (14 Jun 2022 às 10:38)

Em Caneças, às 8h, a base das nuvens estava à minha cota: 300m.
A mínima foi de 15,2ºC com alguma orvalhada.

Agora 19ºC e vento fraco de oeste. Céu a abrir.


----------



## Tufao André (14 Jun 2022 às 11:30)

Bom dia,

Temperatura a descer aos 16,2°C de madrugada, muita humidade (> 90%) e nuvens baixas. 
Começou a abrir há quase 1h e são visíveis algumas nuvens altas. 

Vento fraco de SW.
A temperatura sobe e começa a ficar muito abafado! *22,4°C *


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2022 às 13:41)

AnDré disse:


> Em Caneças, às 8h, a base das nuvens estava à minha cota: 300m.
> A mínima foi de 15,2ºC com alguma orvalhada.
> 
> Agora 19ºC e vento fraco de oeste. Céu a abrir.


Perto de Caneças, eram 8h15 talvez.
Ainda caiu uma morrinha muito ténue.


----------



## david 6 (14 Jun 2022 às 13:45)

31.3ºC, muito melhor hoje, uma brisa lá fora hoje também


----------



## AnDré (14 Jun 2022 às 14:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Perto de Caneças, eram 8h15 talvez.
> Ainda caiu uma morrinha muito ténue.


A estação está no alto desse bairro à esquerda. E nessa altura, à cota 300m, estava nevoeiro. Mas era só mesmo ali, na rua abaixo já dissipava.

Agora 26,6ºC.


----------



## RStorm (14 Jun 2022 às 14:23)

Boa tarde 

O dia segue bem mais fresco que o previsto, graças á brisa de SW e á nebulosidade baixa que marcou presença durante a madrugada e manhã. 
Bem bom para arejar e arrefecer as casas  

A estação Clima AML segue com *23,6°C*, após uma mínima de *17,5°C*.


----------



## StormRic (14 Jun 2022 às 15:01)

*31,2ºC* com *48%* neste momento. 

Céu estriado de nuvens altas na direcção SSO-NNE
Madrugada e manhã teve os montes com nuvens de tecto baixo, nos 250m.


----------



## Geopower (14 Jun 2022 às 15:46)

A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz. Manhã foi de céu encoberto com vento fraco de SW-W.
Neste momento céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NW. Estação IPMA Santa Cruz Aeródromo a registar  19.6°C às 15h. 
Panorâmica a SW (praia das Amoeiras) com céu limpo:





Panorâmica a norte (praia Formosa) com nebulosidade alta:


----------



## david 6 (14 Jun 2022 às 16:59)

35.4ºC, mesmo assim um dia "melhor" mas já passou a barreira dos 35 na mesma


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jun 2022 às 17:54)

Efeito de vale sente-se mais com vento de SO, mais uma máxima de* 30,7ºC* por Belas. Amadora só chegou aos 29,6ºC.

Sem grandes surpresas, as estações a liderar as máximas na rede CLIMA.AML são Loures e VFX. Aliás, as estações do IPMA do Geofísico e G. Coutinho a mostrar isso bem, diferença horária de 5ºC!


----------



## david 6 (14 Jun 2022 às 18:24)

mesmo assim parecia melhor uma manhã bem mais arejada, mas a desgraçada à tarde conseguiu ainda disparar e tive máxima de *36.2ºC*


----------



## Tufao André (14 Jun 2022 às 20:22)

A temperatura ao longo da tarde ainda subiu aos 29°C, mas ambiente abafado devido à humidade!
Algumas nuvens altas e poeiras.
Brisa fraca de SW.

A acompanhar o que a instabilidade poderá trazer (ou não) já esta madrugada...


----------



## windchill (14 Jun 2022 às 20:55)

No meio de um céu empoeirado lá vão aparecendo alguns altos-cúmulos com virga aqui pela margem sul do Tejo…


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Jun 2022 às 20:57)

windchill disse:


> No meio de um céu empoeirado lá vão aparecendo alguns altos-cúmulos com virga aqui pela margem sul do Tejo…


----------



## remember (15 Jun 2022 às 00:09)

Boas pessoal,

tarde bem passada na Praia da Figueirinha, já não ia lá a algum tempo. Estava mais quente na praia à hora que saímos do que no caminho pela Arrábida. Passámos a Ponte Vasco da Gama e a temperatura passou os 27ºC, coisa nada habitual.
Agora, 22,5ºC com 62% de HR e sem vento


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jun 2022 às 00:33)

Luar poeirento. 


DSC_0205 by tiago_lco, no Flickr


DSC_0194 by tiago_lco, no Flickr


DSC_0196 by tiago_lco, no Flickr


----------



## RStorm (15 Jun 2022 às 00:40)

Boa noite

A brisa acabou por se ausentar durante a tarde e a temperatura lá disparou um pouco. Por aqui foi um leve aumento, mas em Alcochete ainda passou dos 30°C.
Aumento de nebulosidade após o final do dia.

Extremos de hoje (dia 14):

Montijo: *17,5°C / 26,7°C *
Alcochete: *18,3°C / 30,4°C *

Grande confusão nos modelos quanto aos próximos dias. Penso que uma coisa seja certa: a temperatura vai descer um pouco.
Quanto á instabilidade, tudo ainda muito incerto, é um questão de ir acompanhando ao pormenor.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jun 2022 às 00:50)

Temos atividade elétrica ao largo:


----------



## StormRic (15 Jun 2022 às 01:30)

Máxima de *35,5ºC*, num pico às *17h00*, pronunciado, subida/descida de 3,5ºC/2,0ºC num intervalo de duas horas centrado no máximo. Não é vulgar por aqui.
Mas a HR não desceu abaixo dos 40%.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jun 2022 às 01:45)

Parece que vamos ter animação aqui para os nossos lados. É acompanhar.




Tempo húmido, parece prometer.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jun 2022 às 01:56)

TiagoLC disse:


> Parece que vamos ter animação aqui para os nossos lados. É acompanhar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A descarga mais próxima até ao momento já terá sido visível, do Cabo Espichel, por exemplo:






O movimento geral parece ser Sul-Norte mas algumas células derivam para Leste mais a sul e outras parecem progredir para NNO, mais a norte, mas depois aproximam-se:


----------



## david 6 (15 Jun 2022 às 02:00)

céu a ficar nublado aqui, vindo de sul! 19.9ºC


----------



## StormRic (15 Jun 2022 às 02:11)

david 6 disse:


> céu a ficar nublado aqui, vindo de sul! 19.9ºC



Os ecos disseminados estão a ficar mais consistentes, mas ainda fracos, talvez mais virga do que chuva:


----------



## StormRic (15 Jun 2022 às 02:25)

Pessoal de Setúbal, vem aí uma célula interessante, movimento para N/NNE:









Ainda não manifestou actividade eléctrica, mas a sudoeste do Cabo Espichel já houve descargas a cerca de 20 Km.


----------



## david 6 (15 Jun 2022 às 02:27)

StormRic disse:


> Os ecos disseminados estão a ficar mais consistentes, mas ainda fracos, talvez mais virga do que chuva:



sim por aqui não deu nada, ainda por cima do lado oeste (eu e Coruche) ficou ainda mais fraco, se caiu algum pingo não dei por isso, do lado leste está melhorzito o radar, tenho as nuvens por cima de mim agora, entretanto a lua voltou a ficar descoberta a sul mas não deve durar muito tempo


----------



## StormRic (15 Jun 2022 às 02:35)

Há ali uma célula com um fenómeno que pode ser interessante, tem movimento Sul-Norte e já mantém aquele eco concentrado há cerca de vinte minutos, laranja/vermelho:

Vai passar perto do Cabo Raso e Cabo da Roca:






Ao mesmo tempo, Setúbal na trajectória daquela linha de células. Alguma coisa tem de resultar daquilo, já não pode ser tudo virga:


----------



## david 6 (15 Jun 2022 às 02:40)

um grande manto de nuvens agora a vir de sul, presenciei a lua a ficar tapada, tá escuro claro por ser de noite, mas parece ser daqueles "mantos grandes" escuros, é impressionante o estado que isto está, que uma pessoa vê umas nuvens e fica entusiasmada


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jun 2022 às 02:43)

Céu encoberto, já não se vê a lua.
Vejo clarões para Oeste. 
Está a entrar uma célula forte em Oeiras.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jun 2022 às 02:48)

Frequência interessante. Relâmpagos de 10 a 10 segundos! Oiço trovões. Tudo a Oeste.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jun 2022 às 02:56)

TiagoLC disse:


> Céu encoberto, já não se vê a lua.
> Vejo clarões para Oeste.
> Está a entrar uma célula forte em Oeiras.





TiagoLC disse:


> Frequência interessante. Relâmpagos de 10 a 10 segundos! Oiço trovões. Tudo a Oeste.



Passou em Carcavelos/Parede, bem me lembro destas que ganhavam força na boca do Tejo! Pode ter sido visto algo interessante nessa célula mesmo prestes a entrar em terra.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jun 2022 às 02:59)

Ouvi o primeiro trovão agora, não esperava nada por chuva já


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jun 2022 às 03:03)

Frequência diminuiu bastante. De vez em quando vê-se um ou outro relâmpago, mas acalmou. Típica célula que morre na praia.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jun 2022 às 03:05)

TiagoLC disse:


> Frequência diminuiu bastante. De vez em quando vê-se um ou outro relâmpago, mas acalmou. Típica célula que morre na praia.


Não morreu nada na praia!

A célula já vai no Algueirão e deixou um rasto de acumulados na ordem dos *0,3 mm a 0,8 mm*, uma festa! 

Teve *eco roxo*! Ao atravessar a A5:


----------



## StormRic (15 Jun 2022 às 03:06)

Trovão agora mesmo.

E mais outra descarga, aqui, aguaceiro quase forte mas curto.


----------



## RStorm (15 Jun 2022 às 03:07)

Chuva e trovoada, por esta é que eu não esperava


----------



## david 6 (15 Jun 2022 às 03:08)

eu até daqui mais longe, vi agora um grandeeee clarão para SW , mais ou menos na direção onde costuma estar a poluição luminosa da grande Lisboa


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jun 2022 às 03:10)

StormRic disse:


> Trovão agora mesmo.


Já vi raios intra-nuvem a NE daqui. Chuvisca.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jun 2022 às 03:13)

Radares a falharem... 

Última imagem, mas já com problemas de calibração:


----------



## Tufao André (15 Jun 2022 às 03:25)

Acordei com trovão distante há uns 15 min! Chuva não dei por nada


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jun 2022 às 03:25)

Não vi mais nenhum relâmpago, tudo calmo. Só caíram umas gotitas (de lama, com certeza ).


----------



## StormRic (15 Jun 2022 às 03:27)

O limite do radar de Arouca está a apanhar os topos das células, mas Coruche apanha mais abaixo. Resultado, uma imagem do mosaico dinâmico algo estranha:


----------



## StormRic (15 Jun 2022 às 03:39)

RStorm disse:


> Chuva e trovoada, por esta é que eu não esperava



*3,0 mm* em *Alcochete*! *2,6 mm* noutra estação próxima daquela.

E por aqui, passa um eco deste calibre e só acumula *0,8 mm* em Vialonga


----------



## StormRic (15 Jun 2022 às 03:53)

Ficamos a saber que nesta situação e com a calibração dos radares como está, dois ecos amarelos/laranja produzem cerca de 3 mm:

Exemplo de Alcochete:








Entretanto esta linha de instabilidade que se estendeu de Montijo/Alcochete à Póvoa e para noroeste, chegou a Peniche:


----------



## Stormlover (15 Jun 2022 às 05:04)

Fiquei acordado e valeu a pena por dois relâmpagos aqui onde me encontro na margem norte, hoje em dia está tão raro 
Pela Caparica teve mais ação do que 2 relâmpagos  mas infelizmente não deu para lá ir...


----------



## StormRic (15 Jun 2022 às 05:26)

Stormlover disse:


> Fiquei acordado e valeu a pena por dois relâmpagos aqui onde me encontro na margem norte, hoje em dia está tão raro
> Pela Caparica teve mais ação do que 2 relâmpagos  mas infelizmente não deu para lá ir...


 bom registo! Distância 2 a 3 Km.

Consegues ver mais ou menos a que hora/minuto foi?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jun 2022 às 08:47)

Bom dia.

Por Loures uma noite tranquila, uma vez que, mesmo dormindo de janela aberta, não dei por nada  Sinceramente nem sabia da possibilidade de trovoada esta noite, mas mesmoque soubesse, outros deveres se sobrepõem 

De manhã dei logo conta que tinha chovido barro.




1655278902787 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1655278902775 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1655278902760 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr

Agora por Alvalade, céu bastante empoeirado.




1655279157942 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## AnDré (15 Jun 2022 às 09:02)

Bom dia,

Em Caneças, igual. Quando cheguei ao carro tinha um novo padrão e uma nova cor.

Mínima de 17,1ºC. Agora 21,8ºC.
0,0mm. Ou seja, o que choveu foi mesmo só lama. Nem acumulou.


----------



## RStorm (15 Jun 2022 às 09:08)

Bom dia 

Ainda chegou a chover forte durante algum tempo, a meu ver deve ter rendido para aí uns 4 mm. 
A trovoada não durou muito tempo, mas ainda houve bons trovões 

Por agora, sigo novamente com sol e céu poeirento. Vamos ver o que nos espera nas próximas horas


----------



## RStorm (15 Jun 2022 às 09:27)

Andam relatos pelas redes sociais de um eventual fenómeno extremo de vento em Setúbal pelas 3h45 

Tem graça que por volta dessa hora, quando a chuva já tinha acalmado, apercebi-me de algumas rajadas pontuais, mas nada de anormal. Alguém sabe ou viu o que se passou?


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jun 2022 às 09:40)

RStorm disse:


> Andam relatos pelas redes sociais de um eventual fenómeno extremo de vento em Setúbal pelas 3h45
> 
> Tem graça que por volta dessa hora, quando a chuva já tinha acalmado, apercebi-me de algumas rajadas pontuais, mas nada de anormal. Alguém sabe ou viu o que se passou?


Aparentemente foi uma situação parecida com o que ocorreu em Beja no mês passado, de acordo com os registos das estações wunderground da cidade, embora não tão significativo em termos de subida de temperatura.

Rajada de* 90,8km/h* nesta estação e* 65,5km/h* nesta. 

Uma estação em Palmela também registou um pico de vento às 3:49h, mas menos significativo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jun 2022 às 09:55)

Por Alvalade vai chovendo, mais um carregamento de barro


----------



## remember (15 Jun 2022 às 10:23)

Bom dia,

Ontem acordei com uma forte chuvada e um grande relâmpago, levantei-me para fechar as janelas e pouco depois tudo acalmou, a chuva deve ter durado uns 10 minutos, acumulou 0.7 mm 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Jun 2022 às 11:02)

Noite interessante de muita chuva durante quase uma hora por volta das 02h e com vários relâmpagos e bons trovões.

Veremos as próximas horas e amanhã!


----------



## Geopower (15 Jun 2022 às 11:09)

A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz.
Manhã com céu muito nublado com abertas. Ainda caíram uns pingos dispersos.
Vento fraco de NW.
Panorâmica a SW:


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jun 2022 às 11:31)

Bom dia!
Deixo aqui este registo de hoje de madrugada, com a chegada dos aguaceiros. Raios lunares? 


DSC_0207 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
Como já foi mencionado, a carga de poeiras aumentou bastante. Vai soprando um ventinho bom de sul.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jun 2022 às 11:31)

Boas!

De manhã notava-se a marca deixada pela chuva barrenta sobre os carros na Azambuja, embora não tenha dado conta de ter estado a chover durante a madrugada. Por agora em Rio Maior a poeira reina dando um tom amarelado ao céu.


----------



## Aine (15 Jun 2022 às 12:51)

Boa tarde,

por aqui dia cinzento, levantou-se agora vento e já ouvi uns 3 trovões. Ainda estão longe.

Estava calor, mas agora com o aumento do vento parece que desceu um pouco.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Jun 2022 às 12:52)

Bom dia,
Não tenho vindo muito aqui porque não há grande coisa para dizer - é que tem sido, nos últimos tempos, um calor dos infernos e poucas esperanças de mudança clara. A única grande diferença ontem foi a nebulosidade durante a manhã, porque de resto foi um dia bem quente desde o momento em que as nuvens baixas se dissiparam, ao final da manhã. 

Felizmente parece que as previsões mudaram e agora teremos finalmente alguma instabilidade, tão típica desta altura do ano, e menos calor do que aquele anormal que tivemos. Nesta madrugada, pelo que vejo aqui e pelas manchas de barro nos carros, já choveu na minha zona e até trovejou, no entanto eu estava a dormir e não dei conta destas "tormentas". Ainda assim, a "chuva" deve ter sido resumida a umas pingas grossas de trovoada, porque na realidade não acumulou nada em nenhuma estação em redor. As perspetivas para esta tarde são diferentes, e até já se começa a ver instabilidade em mar aberto, a sudoeste. Veremos o que acontece!   O que é certo é que está um tempo bem abafado, de trovoada, e algo esbranquiçado por causa do pó mouro!


----------



## Candy (15 Jun 2022 às 13:38)

Está ali uma linha jeitosa a sudoeste...
Só espero que tudo o que possa passar em Peniche (se é que chega cá alguma coisa) passe antes do jantar, porque tenho um evento na rua à noite que não pode de maneira nenhuma ter chuva! 
Parece que é de propósito.  Sempre que tenho eventos ao ar livre pumba ‍


----------



## david 6 (15 Jun 2022 às 14:25)

vento a aumentar bastante de intensidade


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jun 2022 às 14:30)

Vento também a aumentar por aqui. Aproxima-se de sudoeste um camadão de nuvens. Vem aí mais lama. 
*26,5°C*


----------



## RStorm (15 Jun 2022 às 14:34)

O céu tem aumentado temporariamente de nebulosidade e o vento de SW também tem vindo a aumentar bem de intensidade desde o início da tarde.

Bela linha a sudoeste, vamos lá ver o que nos traz


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Jun 2022 às 14:41)

Recordo-me que costuma ser nos eventos com estas características que acontecem as chuvadas de granizo em Lisboa.

Por Lisboa céu nublado por poeiras e algumas nuvens, 27°C.

Já está a ser uma tarde interessante!


----------



## StormRic (15 Jun 2022 às 14:52)

Aí vem uma linha interessante, movimento longitudinal SSE-NNO e deriva para Norte/NNE: vai haver muitas fintas e talvez só as últimas células comecem a entrar.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jun 2022 às 15:05)

RStorm disse:


> Andam relatos pelas redes sociais de um eventual fenómeno extremo de vento em Setúbal pelas 3h45
> 
> Tem graça que por volta dessa hora, quando a chuva já tinha acalmado, apercebi-me de algumas rajadas pontuais, mas nada de anormal. Alguém sabe ou viu o que se passou?





joralentejano disse:


> Aparentemente foi uma situação parecida com o que ocorreu em Beja no mês passado, de acordo com os registos das estações wunderground da cidade, embora não tão significativo em termos de subida de temperatura.
> 
> Rajada de* 90,8km/h* nesta estação e* 65,5km/h* nesta.
> 
> Uma estação em Palmela também registou um pico de vento às 3:49h, mas menos significativo.



Curiosamente a essa hora o radar nada mostra de especial, ecos verdes, após as células terem passado.

Aliás é até difícil de justificar os cerca de 4 mm de S.Nicolau, mas essa estação nunca é de fiar no que toca a precipitação.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jun 2022 às 15:13)

Que venha a festa, por mim chovia 3 horas seguidas para arrefecer as casas de vez


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jun 2022 às 15:16)

Céu escuro já no horizonte.




1655302467194 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1655302467175 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Tufao André (15 Jun 2022 às 15:19)

Depois de uma madrugada com alguns trovões longinquos e pingos de lama, a manhã foi calma e de sol poeirento. Algum calor e humidade, a criar um ambiente verdadeiramente tropical!
A tarde está a querer trazer mudanças... Céu a encobrir e a escurecer para sul/sudoeste com a aproximação da linha de instabilidade.
Bastante actividade eléctrica no oceano! Vamos ver até que ponto as poeiras não irão afectar a convecção... 

Vento de SW fraco, mas já esteve mais moderado. 
*26,8ºC *e *51% HR *


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Jun 2022 às 15:20)

Depois de uma manhã e início de tarde de céu branco, ficou o céu nublado e já se nota alguma aragem. Já se nota mudança - esperemos que seja um presságio para algo melhor!


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jun 2022 às 15:23)

Muita virga.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jun 2022 às 15:32)

Há um problema com o mosaico dinâmico dos radares. Parece-me que perto do limite do alcance de Arouca os ecos sobrepõem-se aos ecos de Coruche.
As células que estavam a ser identificadas por Coruche desaparecem quando entram na zona de alcance de Arouca:









O mosaico de radares (não dinâmico) parou às 13:30 utc






No entanto as células vistas só pelo radar de Coruche parecem mesmo ter perdido os ecos mais fortes:


----------



## Geopower (15 Jun 2022 às 15:39)

Céu a tornar-se muito escuro na costa oeste. Vento fraco de W-NW
Panorâmica a SW:


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jun 2022 às 15:40)

StormRic disse:


> No entanto as células vistas só pelo radar de Coruche parecem mesmo ter perdido os ecos mais fortes:


Há 20 minutos...

A atividade elétrica mantém-se interessante:


----------



## Tufao André (15 Jun 2022 às 15:43)

Há momentos cairam uns pingos grossos, mas duraram muito pouco tempo.
Ambiente super abafado!


----------



## StormRic (15 Jun 2022 às 15:44)

TiagoLC disse:


> Há 20 minutos...
> 
> A atividade elétrica mantém-se interessante:



Sim, a linha mantém-se bem formada. Aparece agora uma célula isolada muito perto de Cascais:






Descarga a cerca de 10 Km do Cabo Raso:


----------



## StormRic (15 Jun 2022 às 16:00)

Duas novas Beachcam, no Bugio, com panoramas rotativos em tempo real que abarcam os 360º da boca do Tejo. Horizontes bem largos, ideais para seguir trovoadas que venham lá para a zona da AML:

Imagens da webcam Norte:







Spoiler: Mais imagens de Bugio Norte 15h51-15h53



















Células vão entrar. reparem que no radar dinâmico perde-se o detalhe registado pelo radar de Coruche:


----------



## GSM2046 (15 Jun 2022 às 16:01)

Caíram uns pingos grossos em Sintra mas já passaram. Ouviram-se também uns roncos a SW. 
Na imagem de satélite das 16:00 do Eumetsat (banda visível) o que lá vem parece interessante..


----------



## AnDré (15 Jun 2022 às 16:02)

Vê-se chover na webcam do Guincho, mas nada de especial.

Em Caneças vento fraco <10km/h de Este. Temperatura nos 26,0ºC.


----------



## david 6 (15 Jun 2022 às 16:06)

por aqui igual céu escuro, aqui já estava nos *36ºC* e depois desceu com o vento, agora só está 30.2ºC


----------



## Tufao André (15 Jun 2022 às 16:10)

A temperatura ainda subiu aos 28ºC e o vento está fraco ou nulo de SE.
Boa escuridão para sul!


----------



## StormRic (15 Jun 2022 às 16:11)

Webcam Bugio Sul: cordas de chuva.

16h07








GSM2046 disse:


> Caíram uns pingos grossos em Sintra mas já passaram. Ouviram-se também uns roncos a SW.
> Na imagem de satélite das 16:00 do Eumetsat (banda visível) o que lá vem parece interessante..
> 
> Ver anexo 1690



Essa imagem não pode ser das 16h00.

Esta é das 14:55 utc (15h55)


----------



## remember (15 Jun 2022 às 16:13)

Já chove na costa da Caparica! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jun 2022 às 16:16)

Chove com pingas grossas por Carnaxide.


----------



## jamestorm (15 Jun 2022 às 16:19)

São Martinho do Porto a chover agora depois de se ouvir um trovão forte 
Não estava à espera!


----------



## StormRic (15 Jun 2022 às 16:21)

jamestorm disse:


> São Martinho do Porto a chover agora depois de se ouvir um trovão forte
> Não estava à espera!


São Martinho do Porto, movimento para norte:





AML


----------



## Tufao André (15 Jun 2022 às 16:27)

O vento aumenta de intensidade e caiem uns pingos grossos! Está a prometer...

Edit: A chuva finalmente pegou e chove mais moderadamente!


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (15 Jun 2022 às 16:29)

Começa a soprar um vento fresco e a aparecer nuvens baixas de oeste.


----------



## david 6 (15 Jun 2022 às 16:31)

uns pingos aqui


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jun 2022 às 16:32)

A linha enfraqueceu. Não passa de chuva fraca e já temos abertas a sudoeste. O vento é que aumentou bem de intensidade.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jun 2022 às 16:33)

Aqui em Alvalade vai-se pondo a jeito, mas ainda não pingou.




1655307024282 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1655307024296 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1655307024261 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (15 Jun 2022 às 16:36)

Formaram-se células muito rapidamente a sudeste de Coimbra e estão a vir nesta direção.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jun 2022 às 16:41)

Entretanto aqui já pingou, pouco, e o vento aumento de intensidade consideravelmente.


----------



## Candy (15 Jun 2022 às 16:46)

Começou agora a cair bastante forte em Atouguia da Baleia, Peniche. O vento não alterou muito de intensidade. Noto alguma inversão térmica, olhando ao embaciado dos vidros.
Tenho as janelas a NE a levar com o aguaceiro. Janelas a oeste completamente secas,


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jun 2022 às 16:49)

Alvega lá consegui os 40ºC mesmo antes da tormenta, nada pára aquela zona


----------



## david 6 (15 Jun 2022 às 17:06)

uma chuvinha aqui! que já molha o chão e cheiro de terra molhada, tão bommmm


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Jun 2022 às 17:07)

Centro de Lisboa agora


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jun 2022 às 17:11)

1655309221549 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1655309221524 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1655309221609 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1655309221595 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1655309221569 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jun 2022 às 17:12)

21ºC a esta hora, muito diferente dos últimos dias


----------



## Tufao André (15 Jun 2022 às 17:19)

Com a passagem da linha, a massa de ar agora está totalmente diferente! A temperatura desceu para os 20,7ºC 
A precipitação foi pouca, apenas deu para molhar o chão e nem acumulou! Maioritariamente virga... 
Que bonitos mamatus vão desfilando nos céus desta região


----------



## Geopower (15 Jun 2022 às 17:21)

Em Santa Cruz registo de apenas uns pingos dispersos. Vento aumentou de intensidade: sopra moderado de NW.

Panorâmica de W-NW, 16:54






Registo das 16:57 de SW para NW:





17:04, a Norte:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jun 2022 às 17:32)

Trovão bem audível agora mesmo, em Alvalade.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jun 2022 às 17:33)

Geopower disse:


> Em Santa Cruz registo de apenas uns pingos dispersos. Vento aumentou de intensidade: sopra moderado de NW.
> 
> Panorâmica de W-NW, 16:54
> 
> ...


Que espetáculo!


----------



## AnDré (15 Jun 2022 às 17:33)

Trovoada em Camarate. Mas sem precipitação.

-----------------

Em Caneças já se deu a mudança de ar.
A temperatura caiu para os atuais 18,1ºC, com vento moderado a forte de NO e humidade nos 83,5%.


----------



## Candy (15 Jun 2022 às 17:34)

Tudo escuro na zona de Peniche. Parece noite. 
O vento intensificou e sopra com rajadas muito fortes, pelo que vejo nas árvores.
A janela para oeste, que há pouco nem um pingo levou daquele forte aguaceiro que só molhou a janela a NE, já está agora a levar com aguaceiro


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jun 2022 às 17:35)

Relâmpago, seguido de trovão, menos de 5 segundos de intervalo. E eu a ter de sair do escritório daqui a 5 minutos


----------



## Tufao André (15 Jun 2022 às 17:35)

2 belos trovões bem perto! Consegui ver o flash


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jun 2022 às 17:41)

Estou na biblioteca a trabalhar (de fones). Não ouvi, nem vi nada mas o pessoal à minha volta ficou sobressaltado com alguma coisa. 
Muito negro para os lados de Lisboa.


----------



## ruival (15 Jun 2022 às 17:42)

chuva e trovoes na alta de lisboa

Enviado do meu 2109119DG através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (15 Jun 2022 às 17:42)

Aguaceiro moderado agora em Camarate.


----------



## Tufao André (15 Jun 2022 às 17:43)

Mais um trovão bem forte!! Vai chovendo com pingos grossos e bastante escuro para Norte e Este, já para Oeste vai clareando...


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jun 2022 às 17:44)

Queda de 10 graus em quase 1 hora

18,5ºC


----------



## david 6 (15 Jun 2022 às 17:54)

há pouco também tinha uns mammatus mais tímidos, mas tinha


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Jun 2022 às 18:01)

Geopower disse:


> Em Santa Cruz registo de apenas uns pingos dispersos. Vento aumentou de intensidade: sopra moderado de NW.
> 
> Panorâmica de W-NW, 16:54
> 
> ...


Brutal 

Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jun 2022 às 18:10)

Impressionante rotação em Atouguia da Baleia, Peniche:

Vídeo de Telmo Sofia, retirado do grupo do facebook Prontos para a trovoada?.


----------



## david 6 (15 Jun 2022 às 18:30)

por aqui volta a cair uma chuvinha fraca, mas desta vez tem uns pingos muito grossos


----------



## david 6 (15 Jun 2022 às 18:56)

ouvi um grade trovão há 10min atrás 

fui ali ao mais ao centro da Fajarda e lá o chão está todo completamente molhado, aqui já secou o chão, deve ter chovido bem mais no centro


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Jun 2022 às 19:11)

Há aproximadamente hora e meia não só caiu uma enorme carga de água como houve alguma trovoada. Um dos trovões foi inclusive bem forte! Os acumulados em estações próximas variam entre os 0,3 e os 1,5 mm, sendo mais elevados no eixo Aroeira/Seixal do que mais a norte, em Almada, o que também não me surpreende vendo o que caiu durante algum tempo. 

Entretanto a temperatura já se encontra na casa dos 20°C e nota-se já uma mudança na massa de ar, mais fresca e com menos poeira.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jun 2022 às 19:40)

Por cá o dia de hoje foi marcado essencialmente pelo céu nublado, e e o ar bem abafado, ainda caiu alguns pingos grossos, por 2 vezes, mas mal chegou a molhar o chão.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jun 2022 às 19:47)

Pela Póvoa de Santa Iria, apenas chuva fraca de pingos grossos e dispersos. Não acumulou nem tive de proteger bem o material. Os pingos são de lama mesmo barrenta, os veículos ficaram uma miséria.
Alguns trovões e talvez tenha apanhado algum raio entre-nuvens, mas em geral baixa probabilidade.

Espectaculares estiveram os céus, com formações variadas e artísticas. Valeu por isso.
Vou ver o que se arranja de fotos.

Nesta altura nada se espera nas horas imediatas, talvez Abrantes receba uma célula que vem de sueste em desenvolvimento.
De resto, a actividade brutal (não há outro termo) está já mais a Norte, na RLN e parte da RINC.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jun 2022 às 20:41)

O céu ficou encoberto por nuvens baixas. Ventania de sudoeste. 
*19,7°C*


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jun 2022 às 21:30)

Geopower disse:


> Em Santa Cruz registo de apenas uns pingos dispersos. Vento aumentou de intensidade: sopra moderado de NW.
> 
> Panorâmica de W-NW, 16:54
> 
> ...


Brutal!  O meu pai está por Santa Cruz, mas duvido muito que tenha assistido a tal maravilha da natureza 

@AndréFrade e @Duarte Sousa belíssimos registos!


----------



## StormRic (15 Jun 2022 às 22:42)

Reconhecimento rápido do horizonte do local de observação de hoje à tarde (Terraço na Quinta da Piedade, Póvoa de Santa Iria), pelas 17h49.

O radar nesse momento estava assim, havia chuva de pingos grossos dispersos que não chegava para molhar uniformemente (acumulado zero, mas com muita lama).





O giro de horizonte inicia-se e termina a sudoeste:


----------



## Vitor TT (16 Jun 2022 às 00:04)

Hoje por Carcavelos e Cabo Raso, 

alguma chuva, bom foi mais lama, temperatura amena,


----------



## remember (16 Jun 2022 às 00:30)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia de férias pela Margem Sul, hoje com destaque para o Cristo Rei e Costa da Caparica... Quando cheguei ao carro de manhã até me ia assustando... Só barro, o dia começou com alguma frescura, mas com o desenrolar da manhã começou de novo a aquecer e o ambiente ficou abafado.

Prometia, prometia mas pouco ou nada se viu... Na costa deve ter durado uns 5/10 minutos, deu apenas para renovar o ar, que ficou bem mais fresco e húmido.

No caminho para cá caia bem na zona do aeroporto e pingas bem grossas, para aqui parece que quando chegámos caiu umas pingas, mas pouco mais... Um dia bem diferente dos anteriores 














Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (16 Jun 2022 às 00:43)

Boa noite

A linha enfraqueceu bastante ao tocar em terra, portanto apenas tive alguma chuva fraca.
Não apercebi de mais nenhuma trovoada.
O destaque vai para o vento, que acelerou bem durante a tarde, com rajadas durante a passagem da linha e enfraquecendo no final do dia.

Veremos amanhã.


----------



## Stormlover (16 Jun 2022 às 02:40)

Vídeo compacto do que foi possível gravar esta Quarta, não apanhei a primeira linha de instabilidade que trouxe mais vento. Céu bem carregado com poeiras para além do resto. Alguma chuva mas nada de especial. Tamos a entusiasmar-nos com pouco dado a escassez de eventos meteorológicos decentes. 
Esta Quinta pode ser que tenhamos mais açãozita desta vez a Este/sul de Lisboa, vamos ver se chega cá qualquer coisa interessante! Se tudo correr bem contribuo com bons registos da convecção


----------



## StormRic (16 Jun 2022 às 05:10)

Vitor TT disse:


> Hoje por Carcavelos e Cabo Raso,
> 
> alguma chuva, bom foi mais lama, temperatura amena,


Carcavelos e Costa do Sol  bem documentadas! Boas fotos, especialmente as duas últimas.



Stormlover disse:


> Vídeo compacto do que foi possível gravar esta Quarta, não apanhei a primeira linha de instabilidade que trouxe mais vento.



 belo vídeo, a partir do minuto 2:00 o time-lapse daquela formação de nuvens baixas está espectáculo!

Um dia estranho, nebulosidade espectacular a resultar em acumulados < 1 mm na maior parte das estações. Salvou-se Penacova no extremo nordeste da Região, com 10,0 mm.
Haver estações com zero de acumulado após a passagem de tal aparato nebuloso é mesmo bizarro.






Houve rajadas máximas de vento para quase todos os quadrantes, Oeste o menos favorecido.
Dispersão de direcções característica de situação convectiva, mas de fluxo geral fraco à superfície.






Humidade relativa mínima continua a revelar uma massa de ar bastante seco assim que se afasta do litoral.






Alvega e Tomar com as temperaturas máximas extremas da Região. Típico.






As mínimas mais baixas nos locais habituais das últimas semanas, São Pedro de Moel, Dunas de Mira e, inesperado, Lisboa/Ajuda.


----------



## Geopower (16 Jun 2022 às 10:13)

Bom dia.
Pela costa oeste Santa Cruz  início de manhã com céu muito nublado e vento fraco de Leste. 
Panorâmica a sul:


----------



## david 6 (16 Jun 2022 às 10:14)

trovoada a passar de raspão a oeste, de vez em quando pinga só


----------



## RStorm (16 Jun 2022 às 10:39)

Bom dia 

O dia segue novamente nublado e poeirento. 
Aguaceiros dispersos de lama. Á pouco pareceu-me ter ouvido um trovão, mas sem certezas. 
Brisa de SW-W.


----------



## david 6 (16 Jun 2022 às 11:03)

Vou a sair de casa, está a começar a chover um pouco mais agora, vou fugir dela :C


----------



## rmsg (16 Jun 2022 às 11:15)

Trovejou há coisa de 15 minutos - 0,8 mm acumulados, melhor que nada!


----------



## david 6 (16 Jun 2022 às 11:31)

Estou a sair de Coruche agora para ir zona montargil, está super escuro a oeste e vi relâmpago , deve estar a cair o mundo na fajarda e eu a fugir


----------



## david 6 (16 Jun 2022 às 11:38)

Saída de Coruche já chove também


----------



## Tufao André (16 Jun 2022 às 11:44)

Bom dia!
Manhã cinzenta, bastante escuro a leste onde chove e troveja segundo o radar.
Por aqui apenas uns pingos insignificantes.
Vento fraco de SE.
20°C


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Jun 2022 às 12:00)

Do nada um belíssimo relâmpago e trovão com diferença de poucos segundos!

Começa a chover (Montijo)


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Jun 2022 às 12:01)

Trovão intenso há instantes. Mais um dia de céu nublado e instabilidade!  

PS: Outro agora mesmo.


----------



## Mammatus (16 Jun 2022 às 12:07)

Boas 

A ver se é desta que sou contemplado com animação. Tenho passado ao lado da festa.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jun 2022 às 12:29)

Bom dia!
Panorama a SE:


----------



## RStorm (16 Jun 2022 às 12:31)

Boa tarde 

Continuam os aguaceiros dispersos. 
Também se vai ouvindo alguma trovoada dispersa, dentro do ginásio senti a tal descarga que o colega AndreFrade mencionou


----------



## Mammatus (16 Jun 2022 às 12:35)

Não ouvi mais nenhum trovão além daqueles dois que o @AndréFrade e o @"Charneca" Mundial mencionaram.

O céu permanece escuro e até chuviscou, mas sem reflexo no acumulado. Mantém-se os 0.30 mm do aguaceiro das 8 e pouco da manhã.

19.8ºC


----------



## RStorm (16 Jun 2022 às 12:58)

Chove bem agora! 
Ainda ouvi mais dois trovões longínquos, penso vindos de leste, mas agora parece que parou.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jun 2022 às 13:06)

Neste momento:




Cortinas de chuva para Este:




O céu está a abrir.


----------



## jamestorm (16 Jun 2022 às 13:12)

Chover bem aqui por Alenquer...só nada de trovoada


----------



## RStorm (16 Jun 2022 às 13:25)

Continua a chover bem, os beirais correm bem. 
Comecei a ouvir trovões outra vez.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Jun 2022 às 13:51)

A linha de chuva passou resvés a Lisboa, nada a acumular. Céu já a abrir, temperatura finalmente dentro do padrão normal de Junho, sem passar dos 25ºC por aqui por enquanto.


----------



## Mammatus (16 Jun 2022 às 13:57)

Desde o último post voltou a chover, em regime de chuvisco/chuva fraca, pese embora sem acumular.

Entretanto o tempo está a abrir e o sol a querer aparecer.

20.5ºC, temperatura agradável, mas se o tempo abrir definitivamente e com a humidade elevada a tarde vai ser abafada.


----------



## DaniFR (16 Jun 2022 às 15:50)

Trovoada a oeste de Coimbra.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (16 Jun 2022 às 16:01)

Houvesse trovoada perto de Coimbra e começam a aproximar-se células de sul.


----------



## david 6 (16 Jun 2022 às 17:38)

pelos vistos sempre choveu bem por cá, tenho acumulado *8mm, *à volta para cá notou se logo quanto mais perto de Coruche mais humidade ficava e quando virei para a Fajarda começou a surgir poças de água

tou a ter a máxima agora com 20.2ºC, uma queda de uns 15ºC de ontem para hoje


----------



## windchill (16 Jun 2022 às 19:24)

Hoje aqui pela margem sul a trovoada não quis nada comigo, mas pela hora de almoço ainda tive direito a uns céus giros…


----------



## RStorm (16 Jun 2022 às 19:25)

Boa tarde 

A "festa" acabou a meio da tarde, não choveu mais nem ouvi mais nada, embora tivesse sido á distância. 
O céu mantém-se muito nublado e ameaçador, e o vento rodou para S e sopra fraco.


----------



## luigilias (16 Jun 2022 às 19:46)

Boa tarde.
Em Abrantes, após uma semana de temperaturas opressivas, finalmente as condições atmosféricas retomaram valores mais próximos da normalidade. O termómetro manteve-se quase sempre abaixo de 24ºC e só ultrapassou os 27ºC por breves minutos. Infelizmente apenas caíram uns pingos de chuva...


----------



## Geopower (16 Jun 2022 às 22:08)

Por Santa Cruz dia sem chuva. Final de tarde com céu pouco nublado e nuvens altas. Vento fraco de norte. Céu bastante cênico.
Panorâmica de W-N:





Pôr de sol a NW:





Crepúsculo a NW:


----------



## StormRic (16 Jun 2022 às 22:44)

windchill disse:


> Hoje aqui pela margem sul a trovoada não quis nada comigo, mas pela hora de almoço ainda tive direito a uns céus giros…



 belos céus e fotos sensacionais!
Céus interessantes, prometedores, mas ... tudo pouco molhado à superfície. As nuvens médias e médias/baixas bem se espremeram, só que pelo caminho até ao solo a maior parte da chuva evaporava-se devido ao ar gradualmente mais seco à superfície e níveis baixos. Nas zonas dos níveis baixos em que ocasionalmente a humidade era maior, ainda conseguiu chover e acumular.

Aqui na Póvoa... , mas no Parque das Nações, cerca das 13 h (12 utc) ainda choveu que deu para molhar. Depois de secar, os veículos ficaram todos camuflados 

Algumas fotos de telemóvel no IC2, prestes a chover, cerca das 12h55. Na segunda foto já se via a aberta do lado do ar mais limpo e frio. Na primeira foto, são bem visíveis as poeiras do lado "sujo" da linha de instabilidade.













Mais tarde, por volta das 15h40, com a linha a afastar-se para o interior e para norte, sol quente e vistas de novo no IC2, para os quadrantes Leste.
Últimas duas fotos em Santa Iria.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jun 2022 às 04:51)

Geopower disse:


> Por Santa Cruz dia sem chuva. Final de tarde com céu pouco nublado e nuvens altas. Vento fraco de norte. Céu bastante cênico.



 belo poente e composições a terminar um dia mais ameno e mais próximo da normalidade de Junho.

Dia de acumulados em geral reduzidos aqui pela RLC. *Leiria* com o valor mais alto, *5,4 mm*.
*



*

Uma minoria de estações ainda superou os *25ºC* de temperatura máxima; Alvega a única que utrapassou os 30ºC, com *32,8ºC*.





Descida também notável nas mínimas. *Setúbal* teve a mais baixa, *11,3ºC*.





Rajadas máximas predominando de Sueste, mas os valores mais elevados foram de Sudoeste e de Oeste, *42,5 Km/h* em *Soure* e *41,8 Km/h* em *Oeiras*, respectivamente.





Humidade relativa continuou a subida que vinha registando desde o dia 14. Mesmo assim, ainda várias estações com valor mínimo da HR inferior a 60% e até algumas abaixo dos 50% na AML e Região Oeste. *Alvega* com o valor mais baixo: *32%*.* Torres Vedras* também com valor baixo, *35%*.





Valores máximos da HR superiores a 90% em quase todas as estações. *Alvega *com o menor valor da HR máxima: *89%*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jun 2022 às 10:06)

Bom dia.

Deixo algumas fotos tiradas ontem desde Salemas, pelas 12h.




1655452731873 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1655452731835 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1655452731818 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1655452731799 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


E pelas 19h, desde a zona industrial do Fanqueiro.




1655452731774 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Vitor TT (17 Jun 2022 às 10:56)

De ontem, em versão caminhada, pela linha, obrigou-me a levar o impermeável, mas foi só isso, temperatura algo fresca,


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Jun 2022 às 15:16)

Boa tarde,
A tarde de ontem prometia, no entanto acabou por não dar em nada já que o grosso da tempestade passou ao lado. De facto, nem sequer houve direito a uma chuvinha, já que a precipitação ficou resumida aos típicos borrifos grossos de trovoada. Ainda sob influência das trovoadas, mas com as células mais afastadas, a temperatura subiu bastante e de forma repentina, alcançando os 27ºC por volta das três da tarde - fazendo lembrar uma espécie de heatburst.  Não tão intenso como aquele de há umas semanas em Évora, ou aquele que vivi em agosto de 2018 perto da Praia da Falésia e que ficará para sempre na memória, mas ainda assim algo semelhante. Digo isto pois mal o céu "abriu" e veio a bela da nortada, varrendo a massa de ar quente numa hora e aumentando de forma drástica a humidade relativa. 

Hoje entretanto continua o céu nublado, as abertas e a instabilidade no ar. Está bem quente, no entanto, com a temperatura a ultrapassar os 25ºC apesar da nortada mais intensa hoje.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jun 2022 às 21:50)

Poente interessante, por preguiça nem peguei na máquina, mas os altocumulus e cirrus ficaram bem rosinha.

Máxima: 25,9ºC
Mínima: 13,4ºC


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2022 às 04:55)

Ontem 17, um dia normal de Junho, com noite fresca e registo de acumulados de precipitação, 0,1 mm, apenas em quatro estações (Cabo Carvoeiro, São Pedro de Moel, Dunas de Mira e Coimbra/aeródromo):








Alvega lá teve a máxima mais alta, o habitual...


----------



## Geopower (18 Jun 2022 às 12:32)

A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz. Manhã de céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de SW. Boa manhã de praia.

Panorâmica a SW a partir da praia Formosa:






Nebulosidade no horizonte a W-NW:


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2022 às 16:51)

Sistema frontal em formação aproxima-se do litoral Oeste, mas parece que só do Cabo Carvoeiro para norte haverá precipitação significativa na RLC:









Às 12h este sistema era interpretado como uma ponta de uma oclusão circulando em torno do centro da cut-off ao largo da costa:





Mas o sistema evoluiu para uma estrutura aparentemente mais activa:


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2022 às 17:30)

A aproximação à costa ocidental parou e o sistema move-se agora para Norte/NNO, deixando para trás um ramo de precipitação fraca, entre Caldas da Rainha e a Figueira da Foz.
Pode até ser tudo virga.





Só produziu isto, até às 17h.


----------



## RStorm (18 Jun 2022 às 17:40)

Boa Tarde 

Ontem e hoje foram dias típicos de Junho, com céu geralmente pouco nublado e temperatura dentro da média. 
O vento rodou para W-NW e limpou a poeirada 

Neste momento, o céu tem vindo a aumentar de nebulosidade e há possibilidade de chuva nas próximas horas. Veremos como corre.


----------



## Geopower (18 Jun 2022 às 18:06)

Em Santa Cruz apenas caíram uns pingos dispersos. Vento moderado de sul. Céu nublado com abertas.

Panorâmica a norte a partir do Alto da Vela:





Bastante escuro a NW na direção das Berlengas:


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jun 2022 às 23:49)

Boa noite!
Chove por aqui. Não estava à espera. Lavagem de carros grátis é o que se quer!! 
*1,5 mm* acumulados.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2022 às 23:58)

TiagoLC disse:


> Boa noite!
> Chove por aqui. Não estava à espera. Lavagem de carros grátis é o que se quer!!
> *1,5 mm* acumulados.



Eu estava, e estava a ver que nunca mais chegava . A entrar pela boca do Tejo:











E na zona norte da RLC, Coimbra, há umas "celulazitas" interessantes:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Jun 2022 às 01:14)

Boa noite, 
Ontem o dia não só foi mais clarinho, sem as poeiras do Magrebe, como inclusive foram visíveis ao longo do dia enormes torres a passar. O dia foi ameno, com a temperatura a rondar os 23ºC e bastante humidade relativa, e até esteve bem "bom" em locais protegidos da nortada, tendo até conseguido apanhar alguns banhos de sol durante o dia.  
Entretanto, ao cair da noite, começaram a cair também alguns chuviscos, que ainda acumularam por volta de 0,1 a 0,2 mm por aqui. Não foi muita coisa, mas o chão ficou todo molhado e o chuvisco por vezes pareceu nevoeiro, de tão intenso que estava. 

Por esta hora já não cai nada e a temperatura segue em valores normais para a época, com 18,5ºC na maioria das estações em redor.


----------



## david 6 (19 Jun 2022 às 01:27)

vai chovendo aqui também!


----------



## StormRic (19 Jun 2022 às 05:15)

david 6 disse:


> vai chovendo aqui também!



Acumulados hoje vão desde zero a* 2,3 mm* (Mafra). Coruche também tem algum acumulado, algumas décimas. Aqui pela zona, Meteo Santa Iria regista até agora 0,4 mm (ontem zero).














Os ecos inicialmente fracos ao entrarem pelo litoral da Região Oeste, em movimento de Oeste para ENE, vão encurvando para NE e avolumando-se mas sem se intensificar.

Ontem *dia 18*, foi assim: *Lisboa* (Ajuda e Geofísico) com *3,3 mm*, já à noite; *Figueira da Foz* também* 3,3 mm*.






E as temperaturas novamente bastante próximas do normal, embora o vale do Tejo com aquecimento diurno sempre notável e Praia da Rainha com a sua típica inversão nocturna:









Aqui por "casa", Meteo Santa Iria registou 16,1ºC e 24,8ºC, quase exactamente as temperaturas nas Normais  81-10 para a zona (tomando como referência Lisboa/Gago Coutinho).


----------



## Vitor TT (19 Jun 2022 às 11:00)

Ontem, numa caminhada entre o Magoito e o Cabo da Roca, 
a imagem de radar a "mostrar" chuva, ao largo, na brincadeira com o pessoal, dizia que vinha ai chuva, mas a sair da praia da Ursa ainda caíram uns míseros pingos, por um lado ainda bem, porque fazer a subida com piso molhado não era nada apetecível.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jun 2022 às 16:33)

Vitor TT disse:


> Ontem, numa caminhada entre o Magoito e o Cabo da Roca,
> a imagem de radar a "mostrar" chuva, ao largo, na brincadeira com o pessoal, dizia que vinha ai chuva, mas a sair da praia da Ursa ainda caíram uns míseros pingos, por um lado ainda bem, porque fazer a subida com piso molhado não era nada apetecível.



 a Ursa já parece uma praia da Linha ou do Algarve!
 Espero que não tenham "melhorado" o trilho lá para baixo. Dentro do Parque Natural de Sintra-Cascais, a costa do Cabo da Roca entre o Abano e o Cavalo da Adraga é uma zona especial, um habitat e um monumento geológico únicos. A Ursa em particular é mesmo, em termos geológicos, única no mundo. Isso tem a ver com a formação do maciço de Sintra e a sua interacção com a geologia circundante e com a erosão marítima e situação numa área de influência climática localmente com características peculiares. Este monumento geológico precisa de uma protecção especial, tão especial como por exemplo os locais mais protegidos do Gerês e muitos outros. Durante os anos em que documentei a Ursa (anos de 2010 a 2015) e este trecho da costa fui observando a deterioração quer do terreno nas encostas trilhadas, quer do coberto vegetal, que em muitas zonas desapareceu ou deu lugar às espécies invasoras (Chorão das praias, Canaviais e outras) eliminando as espécies endémicas que só existem aqui (Cravo romano, por exemplo). A Ursa não pode ser usada como mais um local de veraneio, de deposição de lixo, de pisoteio descontrolado das encostas e esquecendo até o perigo das falésias, naturalmente instáveis mas acentuado pelo desaparecimento do coberto vegetal e constante passagem de pedestres. Até receio que por causa disso pensem em fazer um passadiço até lá abaixo, verdadeiro crime ambiental em certos locais onde têm proliferado.

Boas fotos, como sempre!


----------



## david 6 (19 Jun 2022 às 17:39)

acumulou *2mm*


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jun 2022 às 19:04)

StormRic disse:


> a Ursa já parece uma praia da Linha ou do Algarve!
> Espero que não tenham "melhorado" o trilho lá para baixo. Dentro do Parque Natural de Sintra-Cascais, a costa do Cabo da Roca entre o Abano e o Cavalo da Adraga é uma zona especial, um habitat e um monumento geológico únicos. A Ursa em particular é mesmo, em termos geológicos, única no mundo. Isso tem a ver com a formação do maciço de Sintra e a sua interacção com a geologia circundante e com a erosão marítima e situação numa área de influência climática localmente com características peculiares. Este monumento geológico precisa de uma protecção especial, tão especial como por exemplo os locais mais protegidos do Gerês e muitos outros. Durante os anos em que documentei a Ursa (anos de 2010 a 2015) e este trecho da costa fui observando a deterioração quer do terreno nas encostas trilhadas, quer do coberto vegetal, que em muitas zonas desapareceu ou deu lugar às espécies invasoras (Chorão das praias, Canaviais e outras) eliminando as espécies endémicas que só existem aqui (Cravo romano, por exemplo). A Ursa não pode ser usada como mais um local de veraneio, de deposição de lixo, de pisoteio descontrolado das encostas e esquecendo até o perigo das falésias, naturalmente instáveis mas acentuado pelo desaparecimento do coberto vegetal e constante passagem de pedestres. Até receio que por causa disso pensem em fazer um passadiço até lá abaixo, verdadeiro crime ambiental em certos locais onde têm proliferado.
> 
> Boas fotos, como sempre!


offtopic mas já os resorts da quinta da marinha em Cascais é o que é, não faço ideia como é que autorizaram construção de campos de golfe praticamente em dunas, mas há algo que pesa s€mpr€ mais...


----------



## Geopower (19 Jun 2022 às 19:06)

Em Santa Cruz final de tarde com periodos de céu nublado e vento moderado de NW com rajadas. 
Panorâmica a Norte:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Jun 2022 às 19:54)

guisilva5000 disse:


> offtopic mas já os resorts da quinta da marinha em Cascais é o que é, não faço ideia como é que autorizaram construção de campos de golfe praticamente em dunas, mas há algo que pesa s€mpr€ mais...


A Quinta da Marinha, que eu saiba, ainda é do tempo do Estado Novo, ou seja, duma altura em que não havia qualquer preocupação pelo meio ambiente (veja-se a Torralta, os monos de Sesimbra ou os prédios turísticos literalmente em cima das arribas). 
______________________
Boa tarde,
Hoje de madrugada ainda caiu alguma coisa, tanto que de manhã o chão estava húmido. A estação do Vale de Cavala ainda acumulou 1,5 mm, e por aqui, e vendo as imagens de radar, não deverá ter andado muito longe desse valor. 

Entretanto o céu foi limpando e a tarde foi totalmente soalheira e amena, com uma temperatura máxima próxima a 25°C. Sigo agora com uma temperatura por volta dos 21°C.


----------



## Candy (19 Jun 2022 às 21:35)

Peniche
Muito vento e célula a entrar


----------



## StormRic (19 Jun 2022 às 22:14)

Candy disse:


> Muito vento e célula a entrar



A nortada (é mesmo de Norte) aqui na Póvoa já se sente bem, faço ideia aí.
A direcção é entre NNO e Norte, de tal forma que a célula fez uma tangente a Peniche. Talvez a seguinte passe mesmo em cima. De qualquer modo as células parecem formar-se muito perto da costa, algo pode sempre surgir repentinamente:





Com as isóbaras orientadas NNE-SSO o vento esperado é mesmo Norte/NNO.





Há pelo menos seis horas que o vento se fixou acima de 30 Km/h ou mesmo 35 Km/h e de Norte na costa da Região Oeste; para o o interior em NO.
Acumulados por aí, ainda nada hoje. As temperaturas são aquela pasmaceira local do costume.


----------



## AnDré (19 Jun 2022 às 22:59)

Em Caneças o vento sopra moderado a forte de norte. Rajada agora de 49,1km/h. A temperatura está nos 14,4C, embora com este vento pareça estar 10C.


----------



## luigilias (20 Jun 2022 às 05:55)

Em Abrantes, este domingo foi um dia interessante em termos de variedade: períodos de chuva, vento fresco e sol quente foram-se alternando ao longo do dia.
Finalmente choveu algo mensurável. Para além de ter a maior temperatura máxima da rede IPMA, 29,4°C, a estação de Alvega foi a mais chuvosa, com 10,1 mm. Em Portugal não deve ser muito frequente ver a mesma estação registar simultaneamente o top da temperatura máxima e da precipitação!
Choveu bastante mais no vale do que na colina onde se situa a estação Meteoabrantes, que apenas registou 1,8 mm. A temperatura aí também se ficou pelos 27,1°C.


----------



## Geopower (20 Jun 2022 às 07:19)

Bom dia.
A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz.
Início de manhã com céu parcialmente nublado. Vento moderado a forte de NW com rajadas. Sensação térmica muito desagradável.
Panorâmica a SW-W com alguns cúmulos no horizonte :





Céu muito nublado a norte:


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jun 2022 às 21:19)

Ceu limpo agora, 15ºC com sensação de uns 10 com o vento.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2022 às 02:51)

10ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jun 2022 às 09:06)

Bom dia.

Noite fresquinha para início de verão, temperatura desceu até à casa dos 13ºC.

Agora por Alvalade, o Sol vai brilhando, mas com alguma nebulosidade.




1655798661675 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Geopower (21 Jun 2022 às 09:44)

Bom dia. Início de manhã com céu muito nublado e vento fraco de NW.
Panorâmica a oeste a partir do Cais do Sodré:


----------



## Vitor TT (21 Jun 2022 às 11:20)

StormRic disse:


> a Ursa já parece uma praia da Linha ou do Algarve!
> Espero que não tenham "melhorado" o trilho lá para baixo. Dentro do Parque Natural de Sintra-Cascais, a costa do Cabo da Roca entre o Abano e o Cavalo da Adraga é uma zona especial, um habitat e um monumento geológico únicos. A Ursa em particular é mesmo, em termos geológicos, única no mundo. Isso tem a ver com a formação do maciço de Sintra e a sua interacção com a geologia circundante e com a erosão marítima e situação numa área de influência climática localmente com características peculiares. Este monumento geológico precisa de uma protecção especial, tão especial como por exemplo os locais mais protegidos do Gerês e muitos outros. Durante os anos em que documentei a Ursa (anos de 2010 a 2015) e este trecho da costa fui observando a deterioração quer do terreno nas encostas trilhadas, quer do coberto vegetal, que em muitas zonas desapareceu ou deu lugar às espécies invasoras (Chorão das praias, Canaviais e outras) eliminando as espécies endémicas que só existem aqui (Cravo romano, por exemplo). A Ursa não pode ser usada como mais um local de veraneio, de deposição de lixo, de pisoteio descontrolado das encostas e esquecendo até o perigo das falésias, naturalmente instáveis mas acentuado pelo desaparecimento do coberto vegetal e constante passagem de pedestres. Até receio que por causa disso pensem em fazer um passadiço até lá abaixo, verdadeiro crime ambiental em certos locais onde têm proliferado.
> 
> Boas fotos, como sempre!


Infelizmente em um autentico lugar de veraneio, mesmo estando fresco, não quero imaginar num dia de maior calor ( coisa um pouco rara ), infelizmente demasiada gente, muita erosão, muita mesmo, muitas coisas negativas que o turismo de massas, novamente descontrolado, trazem para uma zona demasiado sensível.

Entretanto umas imagens, 

as primeiras tiradas do Alqueidão, a terceira o cabo da Roca em baixo,


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jun 2022 às 11:46)

Olá maior dia do ano.  Mínima de *9,5ºC*. Irónico sendo a noite mais pequena do ano.

Pelas 5h30 já havia luz na rua, 4h30 hora real. Dia de 15 horas de luz direta, começa cinzento. Meio agressivo e ar de chuva em alguns pontos.

Praia da Rainha foi aos 8,4ºC, que belas férias na CC


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2022 às 13:51)

minima de 8.3ºC

a frente está a chegar mas abriu um buraco mesmo na minha direção....


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2022 às 14:32)

david 6 disse:


> minima de 8.3ºC
> 
> a frente está a chegar mas abriu um buraco mesmo na minha direção....



Parece-me que ainda não será a frente oclusa enrolada. Às 12h utc estava assinalada uma linha de instabilidade, pode ser isto que o radar mostrava:


----------



## RStorm (21 Jun 2022 às 15:11)

Boa tarde 

O tempo tem se apresentado fresco e geralmente nublado, com boas abertas. 
Chuviscou hoje de manhã e na madrugada de domingo, molhando bem o chão. 
O vento tem soprado em geral moderado de W, rodando por vezes para N de forma temporária.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2022 às 15:34)

StormRic disse:


> Parece-me que ainda não será a frente oclusa enrolada. Às 12h utc estava assinalada uma linha de instabilidade, pode ser isto que o radar mostrava:



sim eu quando disse frente quis dizer a linha 

entretanto parece ganhou mais cara feia aqui mas está muito fraco, esta aqui a W ameaça deixar uns pingos





PS: tou mesmo a precisar de outro tele, assim em grande a foto parece desfocada


----------



## Candy (21 Jun 2022 às 18:22)

Está a cair um peso de água em Peniche que nem lembra ao menino Jesus


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jun 2022 às 19:54)

Choveu há cerca de 15 minutos por aqui 

Vento de sul agora.


----------



## remember (21 Jun 2022 às 21:28)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia fresco nesta primavera  bem, brincadeiras à parte começou hoje o Verão e com uma mínima de 13.7°C! E uma máxima de 22.5°C, tempo a ameaçar, mas até agora nada de chuva.. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Jun 2022 às 01:23)

Boa noite,
Depois de uma segunda-feira de céu pouco nublado e de uma terça nublada mas com boas abertas, o anoitecer trouxe a chuva e os aguaceiros. Desde as oito da noite que têm caído algumas cargas de água, mas que até ao momento têm sido fraquinhas e praticamente não têm acumulado nada (para não dizer que são também extremamente localizadas). Entretanto os últimos "restos" só têm deixado uns borrifos e pouca coisa mais.  O tempo está fresquinho e faz lembrar o final da primavera, e não tanto o final de junho - um claro contraste em relação ao que acontecia há 10 dias!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Jun 2022 às 07:53)

Bom dia ,

Aguaceiro forte por Azeitão    Acumulou 1.5mm !   A partir de dia 26 devemos ter o Verão de volta,  até ao momento sem extremos no horizonte,  como se quer!


----------



## Geopower (22 Jun 2022 às 09:29)

Bom dia. Início de manhã com  chuvisco em Lisboa. Céu encoberto. Vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## david 6 (22 Jun 2022 às 12:05)

aqui acabou de passar uma chuvinha


----------



## david 6 (22 Jun 2022 às 15:05)

0.4mm


----------



## david 6 (22 Jun 2022 às 17:41)

tão perto... a passar a norte, ali para os lados da Glória


----------



## Stormlover (23 Jun 2022 às 08:23)

Estes primeiros dias de Verão, têm sido ótimos para quem gosta de sol 
Ontem de manhã o céu estava bem bonito ( data do vídeo), até pensei que ia apanhar uma valente carga de água, mas tive sorte, ou cá para nós, azar .
Hoje o dia aqui por Loures segue nublado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Jun 2022 às 10:31)

Célula estacionária sobre Azeitão    Praticamente 5mm de acumulado, 4.8mm 
Assim está bem


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Jun 2022 às 13:26)

Boa tarde, 
A maioria dos aguaceiros nos últimos dias têm passado ao lado - por vezes a norte daqui, outras vezes (como esta manhã) a sul. De facto, isso é visível nos acumulados das estações amadoras - enquanto Azeitão e Sesimbra registaram acumulados superiores a 5 mm nesta manhã, a Herdade da Aroeira só registou 1,5 mm, e é a única estação que registou algo no concelho de Almada devido ao facto de ser a zona mais meridional do município. Por aqui ainda caiu algo hoje - umas pingas esta manhã que molharam o chão na totalidade - no entanto duvido que tenha acumulado algo superior a 0,1 mm, pois foi bem fraquinho. 

Ontem sim, houve acumulados na zona, com um aguaceiro bem forte às nove e meia da manhã e alguns chuviscos de madrugada, acumulando 2,5 mm na Herdade da Aroeira e 1,0 mm no Vale de Cavala. Durante a tarde o céu limpou algo, mas voltou a escurecer nesta madrugada. A temperatura atual não ultrapassa os 21,5ºC nas estações da região e o céu apresenta-se com um ar bem ameaçador, e ao contrário de ontem e anteontem, sem grandes abertas até ao momento.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Jun 2022 às 14:17)

Chuvinha da boa ! 8.1mm 






Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (23 Jun 2022 às 18:44)

0.5mm


----------



## RStorm (24 Jun 2022 às 00:49)

Boa noite 

Ontem e hoje (dia 23) tiveram o mesmo padrão: manhãs nubladas com aguaceiros fracos, seguido de tardes agradáveis e com boas abertas. 
Deve ter chovido mesmo bem na madrugada de ontem, pois havia boas poças durante a manhã. 
O vento tem predominado de SW, sendo mais notório durante a tarde.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jun 2022 às 09:12)

Bom dia.

Manhã com céu maioritariamente nublado.

Em Loures, pelas 7h30, o Sol brilhava mas com céu negro para SW. Fotografia antes de um aguaceiro fraco.




1656057323586 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


Por Alvalade, há instantes, o ce´nário era este.




1656057323573 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1656057323554 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Jun 2022 às 21:10)

Pelo passeio marítimo de Oeiras, vento fraco a moderado de W/NW e dois mundos diferentes: baía de Cascais com o céu praticamente limpo, de Oeiras para Lisboa tudo cerrado 

Um vídeo para aqueles que só viram nuvens hoje


----------



## david 6 (25 Jun 2022 às 10:55)

0.4mm


----------



## AnDré (26 Jun 2022 às 17:22)

Boa tarde,

Em Caneças o dia está mais com cara de Março que de Junho.
Céu nublado, vento moderado a forte de NO, e temperatura nos 16,8C. (Parecem 12C).


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jun 2022 às 18:49)

Mínima de 8,8ºC pelo vale de Belas. Ainda funciona bem a inversão no Verão 

Quem meteu férias nesta semana vai comer muita areia. Vento descomunal, sensação nas praias de Sintra deve ser horrível Aliás, até Carcavelos está às moscas...

Amadora com rajadas constantes a tocar nos 50 km/h


----------



## GSM2046 (26 Jun 2022 às 21:18)

Venham para as Baleares que aqui é que se está bem. Uma brasa sem falar na água quente...


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Jun 2022 às 19:06)

Hoje parece estar ainda pior...

Amadora a tocar nos 55 km/h constantemente. Máxima de 20,4ºC


----------



## RStorm (28 Jun 2022 às 00:39)

Boa noite 

Não tenho vindo muito aqui, mas também não há nada de especial a relatar. 

Nestes últimos dias, o tempo tem alternado entre periodos nublados e soalheiros. 
Relataram-me que caíram bons aguaceiros na madrugada do fim de semana, mas não me apercebi de nada. 
As noites têm estado algo frescas para a época. 

Desde ontem, o anticiclone tem vindo ganhar influência e com ele veio o céu mais límpido e o regresso da nortada.


----------



## AnDré (28 Jun 2022 às 16:35)

Boa tarde,

Por Caneças, vento, vento e mais vento...
Rajadas constantes acima dos 50km/h, e vento médio na casa dos 30km/h. Não há garganta que aguente. 
19ºC de momento, que parecem 15ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2022 às 16:52)

Boas,



Nortada violenta por estas bandas.
Esta manhã tinha o vidro do carro carregado de poeira,  foi valente o vendaval nocturno.
Nos últimos dias a bitola anda nos 90/100 kmh de rajada máxima diaria, bem acima dos registos  das estações dos cabos, enfim o fenómeno de aceleração da vertente sul a bombar.
Quinta-feira parece ser o dia mais ventoso da semana...bah

Destaque para os 4,3 graus de mínima no Parral (Arrábida), simplesmente incrível!


----------



## miguel (28 Jun 2022 às 18:32)

Dia quente por aqui com máxima de 29ºC
Agora estão 25,7ºC
Este mês apesar de alguma chuva aqui não passou de uns míseros e insignificantes 4,6mm


----------



## RStorm (29 Jun 2022 às 16:37)

Boa tarde 

Para minha surpresa, chuviscou bem durante a manhã. Sempre ouvi dizer que o São Pedro gosta de água e pelos vistos não falha 
A partir do final da manhã, o céu limpou totalmente e com ele veio novamente a nortada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Jun 2022 às 23:24)

RStorm disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Para minha surpresa, chuviscou bem durante a manhã. Sempre ouvi dizer que o São Pedro gosta de água e pelos vistos não falha
> A partir do final da manhã, o céu limpou totalmente e com ele veio novamente a nortada.


Igualmente por aqui.

Máxima nem passou dos 22ºC. 

Pior dia de nortada é amanhã... Lisboa com aviso amarelo, raro de ver o IPMA a lançar isto no Verão.


----------



## AnDré (30 Jun 2022 às 10:07)

Bom dia,

Ontem a máxima não foi além dos 19,3ºC.
Rajada máxima de 66,8km/h.

Hoje, a Tmin foi de 12,9ºC, em linha com os últimos dias.
O vento sopra moderado a forte com rajadas na casa dos 50km/h. 
Rajada máxima de 62,9km/h, até ao momento.


----------



## Vitor TT (30 Jun 2022 às 11:23)

Já um bocadinho tarde, mas aqui fica uns registos da voltinha de segunda-feira, pela zona Sintra-Cascais, onde a já conhecida nortada estava em acção, bom ainda não estava, neste dia, em pleno,

as temperaturas rondaram os 21º - 22º,

um facto curioso, neste ano é ter na Peninha valores de vento ao fim do dia mais elevados do que em anos anteriores,


































de referir uma mínima registada de hoje de 14.6º.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Jun 2022 às 12:53)

Vitor TT disse:


> Já um bocadinho tarde, mas aqui fica uns registos da voltinha de segunda-feira, pela zona Sintra-Cascais, onde a já conhecida nortada estava em acção, bom ainda não estava, neste dia, em pleno,
> 
> as temperaturas rondaram os 21º - 22º,
> 
> ...


Bons registos!

À "cota maritima", o Cabo da Roca regista sempre 70 km/h, dia 28 foi 75 km/h.

Nowcasting do IPMA, alargou o aviso amarelo para Leiria e Faro e ainda mais cedo.


----------



## RStorm (30 Jun 2022 às 16:29)

Boa tarde 

Por aqui a nortada tem sido semelhante aos dias anteriores, não notei qualquer intensificação, tirando uma ou outra rajada pontual. 

O céu tem vindo a aumentar de nebulosidade por nuvens altas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Jun 2022 às 18:59)

Amadora quase nos 65 km/h. Por aqui também está do piorio. Nem imagino para os lados do @jonas_87 ...

Com 19ºC, também com Sintra com 18ºC agora.


----------



## AnDré (30 Jun 2022 às 20:27)

Em Caneças sigo com 15,8C.
Rajadas na ordem dos 60km/h.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Jun 2022 às 20:50)

Vento *médio* em Vila Fria a ir aos 55 km/h. Deve estar horrível por lá


----------

